# Bildergalerie - PC Games Exklusiv: PC Games will's wissen: Welches war Ihr erstes Computerspiel?



## System (16. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,663754


----------



## Phoenix-CH (16. Oktober 2008)

*RE*

Mein allererstes PC-Spiel war 3D Pinball von Sierra ^^ Läuft sogar heute noch unter Vista xD Viel zur Spielmechanik eines Pinball-Spiels gibts wohl nicht zu sagen, oder?

Als ich das Spiel bekommen hab, bin ich stundenlang davor gesessen, um ja den Highscore zu schaffen, damals liess man sich noch mit einfacher Grafik stundenlang fesseln. Wenn ich es heute spielen würde, wäre das Spiel wohl nach Zehn Minuten wieder deinstalliert ... Schade eigentlich ^^


----------



## stockduck (16. Oktober 2008)

*RE*

Mein erstes Spiel war "Xenon 2" oder "Prehistorik 2". Kann mich da nicht mehr genau erinnern


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (16. Oktober 2008)

*RE*

Doom2. *dummdidummundichwardamalsnichtaltgenugdafür didumm*


----------



## NineEleven (16. Oktober 2008)

*RE*

oje oje...ich glaube es war king's quest aber noch aufm c64....auf pc wars glaub ich rebel assault.....


----------



## Lagu (16. Oktober 2008)

*RE*

Mein erstes Spiel war damals Doom auf einem Pentium 1 mit 90Mhz. Heute könnte ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen einen Shooter ohne die freie Sichtbewegung und lediglich mit Pfeiltasten zu spielen. Wenn ich mir als Vergleich den dritten Teil von Doom anschaue ist es doch erstaunlich was sich so getan hat im laufe der Zeit...


----------



## Bullet-07 (16. Oktober 2008)

*RE*

ZakMcCracken auf nem 386er  oder 286er...keine ahnung 
ran Trainer mit den Kommentaren von Werner Hansch  danach Bleifuss und Sim City 2000, ach waren das Zeiten )


----------



## Spati (16. Oktober 2008)

*RE*

Mein erstes Spiel war das aller erste Prince of Persia auf nem Windows 3.1^^


----------



## ExeCuter (16. Oktober 2008)

*RE*

entweder wars Commander Keen 4 oder Cosmos....


----------



## Rabowke (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein allererstes Spiel war R-Type auf dem C64.

Das erste Spiel für den PC, einen 8086'er, Boulder Dash.


----------



## bumi (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes PC-Spiel war The Secret of Monkey Island     
Das hat unser Papa mal eines Tages angeschleppt und ich war sofort in seinem Banne. Erst danach folgten andere Klassiker wie Maniac Mansion, Day of the Tentacle, Doom, etc.  

aufm NES war es Super Mario Bros.


----------



## munsterbuster (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Pong auf dem Atari, Wizard of Wor für den C64.


----------



## NYC (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Spiel auf dem PC war Sokoban. - Ein kleines Pixelmännchen  was versucht Steine durch ein Parcours zu schieben und keine Fehler zu machen. Am Ende wird man mit dem nächsten Level belohnt, wenn man sich nicht verschoben hat.


----------



## Mothman (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Meinen ersten PC habe ich 1989 oder 1990 bekommen. Einen 286er. Den habe ich dann kurze Zeit später aufgerüstet zum 486er ...  für über 2000 Mark.^^

Das erste (oder eines der ersten)  *selbstgekaufte PC Spiel* dürfte *Commander Keen 1* gewesen sein. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Larry oder Hugos House of Horror habe ich natürlich auch gespielt.  Civilization 1 hatte ich auch mit Erscheinen 1991.

Spiele habe ich davor natürlich auch schon auf C64 oder Atari gespielt.


----------



## RoninX87 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Fifa 98 und Final Fantasy VII  im Jahre 1998 zusammen mit nem 266MHZ PC und einer sagenhaft großen Festplatte mit 4GB


----------



## lenymo (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Ich hatte zwar vorher schon Gameboy, NES und Amiga aber mein erstes PC- (486er)-Spiel war Doom 1.Episode (Shareware) 
Das erste welches ich mir dann für den PC gekauft hab war Theme Park gefolgt von Rebel Assault (geschenkt bekommen) zeitgleich mit Day of the Tentacle 



Spoiler



das hatte mir nen Kollege allerdings auf nicht ganz originalen Disketten mitgebracht


----------



## Psychonautic (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Also die ersten Spiele hab ich am C64 von meinem Vater gezockt.

Das erste selbstgekaufte Spiel war Alex Kidd in Miracle World für´s Master System.


Erstes PC-DOS Spiel war King´s Quest 4: Perils of Rosella. 

Fand auf der einen Seite die Geschichte und die Rätsel sehr faszinierend auf der anderen Seite das Ein-falscher-Klick=Pixeltod-Prinzip unendlich frustrierend.


----------



## Leertaste (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Future Cop von Electronic Arts    Ein super Spiel mit genialem Multiplayer 

*Remake haben will*


----------



## diego55 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Spiel müsste PacMan gewesen sein. Gespielt habe ich es damals auf einem 386er. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr welches PacMan es war, gibt soo viele Varianten und Klone davon.

Edit: Sokoban habe ich damals auch gespielt. Damals war ich noch gut drin. Vor ner Weile mal wieder reingeschaut mit DosBox und ich war schon ein wenig erstaunt, wie schelcht ich doch geworden war in dem Spiel.


----------



## oceano (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*



			
				Rabowke am 16.10.2008 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein allererstes Spiel war R-Type auf dem C64.
> 
> Das erste Spiel für den PC, einen 8086'er, Boulder Dash.




Boulder Dash   

Hm, bei mir müsste es irgendwas von Miniput, GI Joe, Pitfall oder Giana Sisters gewesen sein. Vielleicht auch Paperboy. Oder International Karate, Yie Ar Kung Fu, Joust? ach... keine Ahnung.......


----------



## enricogera (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

mein ersten spiel war  auf dem c64 turrican oder indiana jones & the fate of atlantis.
dann folge der gameboy mit tetris uns co,das sega master system mit alex kid und shinobi.
nach ner "kurzen" zockerpause ging es mit der playstaion1&2 weiter mit klassikern wie ff7/8/9 und ff10.
erst danach habe ich den pc für mich entdeckt und da war mein erstes spiel gothic2.
immer wieder schön zurück zu schauen...


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes PC Spiel war Digger. 20 Jahre dürfte das auch schon her sein. Ach ja, wie die...


----------



## AurionKratos (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Ich weiß nicht, ob das erste auf dem C64/128 war oder nicht und wenn doch, dann weiß ich das Spiel nicht mehr. Ansonsten kann ich mich noch an die orginale Pong-Konsole von Panasonic erinnern, steht bei mir noch im Keller


----------



## Feuerfalke (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Fighter Pilot auf dem Amstrad CPC 464 von Digital Integration.

Der ultimativeste Realismus Flugsimulator, damals....1984...

http://www.crashonline.org.uk/06/images/fighter_pilot.gif


----------



## Jojoselavi (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

die Spiele auf dem Atari, der noch rumsteht (Tennis, Schiffe versenken, Castle irgenwas). Und FIFA 98


----------



## xdave78 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein wirklich allererster Kontakt mit Videogames (wies damals noch hiess) war Mario Bros.

Bei uns Ossis auuser Provinz gabs damals keine techn. Wunderwerke. Der einzige Computer den ich vor 1990 gesehen hab war ein KC85 der in unsrer Schule scheinbar streng untzer Verschluss - nur den oberen Parteirängen zugänglich- gehalten wurde. OK gelegentlich hatte jmd aus nem "Westpaket" son sog. Telespiel (diese LCD Piepshandhelds) gehabt von denen ich total fasziniert war.

OK mein erstes *PC Spiel* war ...hmm...Gorilla?! Zu der Zeit war das NES und der C64 viel spannender. PC hab ich erst 1992/1993 gekauft. (ist mein ganzen Konfirmationsgeld und nochn Zuschuss meiner Ellis für draufgegangen ...glaube 2.600DM oder so).

Ich schätze mein erstes gekauftes PC Game ist Lemmings gewesen.


----------



## PsychoticDad (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Ich glaub mein erstes Spiel hieß "Die dunkle Dimension" auf dem C64. War ganz witzig, kann mich aber nicht mehr allzu gut an die Details erinnern.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes PC Spiel war entweder *Prince of Persia* oder *The Secret of Monkey Island* ... ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher. Kann sogar sein, dass ich beide gleichzeitig bekommen habe. Das erste selbst gekaufte Spiel war Wing Commander II (damals für 129 DM), etwas später Tie Fighter (139 DM) ... wehe, es meckert nochmal jemand über heutige Spielepreise 

Davor habe ich ab und zu auf dem C64 von meinem Vater gespielt, aber ich erinnere mich nicht mehr, welche Spiele das waren.


----------



## TheRealBlade (16. Oktober 2008)

Neawoulf am 16.10.2008 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein erstes PC Spiel war entweder *Prince of Persia* oder *The Secret of Monkey Island* ... ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher. Kann sogar sein, dass ich beide gleichzeitig bekommen habe. Das erste selbst gekaufte Spiel war Wing Commander II (damals für 129 DM), etwas später Tie Fighter (139 DM) ... wehe, es meckert nochmal jemand über heutige Spielepreise
> 
> Davor habe ich ab und zu auf dem C64 von meinem Vater gespielt, aber ich erinnere mich nicht mehr, welche Spiele das waren.




hm ich glaube bei mir war es auch prince of persia dicht gefolgt von monkey island


----------



## einkaufswagen (16. Oktober 2008)

1982 - Atari 2600 - ASTEROIDS!!!


----------



## German_Ripper (16. Oktober 2008)

Hier fehlt ganz klar "Popolus"!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Oktober 2008)

Pong - danach hab ich viele viele Jahre auf dem C64 gespielt, bis ich mal bei irgendjemandem dann 1989 das Spiel Prince of Percia gespielt hatte, seit dem bin ich PC Spieler. Vor allem dann Spiele wie die Monkey Island Reihe, die Indiana Jones Adventure - ja das waren noch Zeiten, ohne übertriebenen Kopierschutz, den gab es damals nur in Form eine Drehscheibe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zabbl (16. Oktober 2008)

mein erstes spiel war the curse of monkey island... mein gott war das geil! ^^


----------



## WarStorm (16. Oktober 2008)

Prince of Persia!


----------



## Fire (16. Oktober 2008)

1987 oder 88 Donald Duck auf C64 

und am PC war es glaube der MSFS 3 oder 4


----------



## GinnyZ (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Computerspiel war Tomb Raider I 1997. Bei meinem Dad habe ich anfangs nur zugeguckt aber irgendwann selbst angefangen zu spielen. Als ich 2000 meinen eigenen PC bekam, fing ich bei TR 2 mit Speedgaming an. Mit einem Freund habe ich immer die Zeiten verglichen wie lange wir für ein bestimmtes Level brauchten. Beim ersten Level lag meine persönliche Bestleistung bei 4  Min.


----------



## NeroOne (16. Oktober 2008)

Hm ich bin erst 22 Jahre...also mein erstes Spiel war Die Siedler 3, da war ich 14 

Das war für mcih das genialste überhaupt mit meinem Pentium 2 @ 333MHz und den 128mb Ram


----------



## s1n88 (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel für Win95 war *Chewy, Escape from F5*.
Ich habe das Spiel bei meinen Onkel entdeckt und fand das irgendwie cool.
Ich mochte es mich durch das Spiel zu rätseln ... genau wie bei Monkey Island.
Klasse diese Spiele, ich liebe sie.


----------



## Quaker (16. Oktober 2008)

Also mein erster Orginal Tittel war: Fifa International Soccer.
War das ne Freude als ich das Baby endlich auf meinem 386 mit hilfer einer modifizierten Start-disk zum laufen gebracht habe.


----------



## blubblah (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes spiel für meinen eigenen PC war,
Wing Commander 3 Heart of the Tiger

Das Spiel brauchte
486 Dx50
8mb Ram

und genau das hatte mein erster PC, über die Ladezeiten will ich gar nicht sprechen,die waren länger als das ganze spiel. 

Aber das war noch Qualität vom Feinsten!


----------



## Anthile (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel war das gute alte Day Of The Tentacle, das zweite Monkey Island 2 und ich glaub danach kam Might and Magic IV.


Ich Glückskind.


----------



## hTr (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes PC-Spiel war Interstate 76... Habs gliebt. Mein zweites war dann Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot

Wenn ich so überlege, hatte ich früher aber noch bei Kollegen zu Hause gespielt. Und das waren Spiele wie Doom 2 *pfeif*, Indiana Jones (Die uralten Spiele), Sim City 2000 und solche Sachen


----------



## Weird_Sheep (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel war Rebel Assault, das kam bei dem ersten PC mit.
Das war High-End damals, das Spiel kam immerhin auf CD-Rom!

Hatte mir sogar extra dafür nen Joystick gekauft.


Mittlerweile habe ich aber auch noch ältere Spiele in der Sammlung, aber die waren eben nicht die ersten Spiele.


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (16. Oktober 2008)

STARCRAFT
damals war ich 6^^


----------



## Mothman (16. Oktober 2008)

Shadow_Man am 16.10.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem dann Spiele wie die Monkey Island Reihe, die Indiana Jones Adventure - ja das waren noch Zeiten, ohne übertriebenen Kopierschutz, den gab es damals nur in Form eine Drehscheibe:


Hehe, die geile Scheibe habe ich noch.   
Es gab noch irgendein Spiel von Lucasfilms/arts, wo so eine Scheibe zum Einsatz kam .. weiß nur nicht mehr welches (Indy?)...

Beliebt war auch damals als "Kopierschutz" vor dem Spielstart ein bestimmtes Wort aus dem Handbuch abzufragen: "Geben Sie das 10. Wort auf Seite 3 aus dem Handbuch ein!".


----------



## Mordriel (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiss nicht mehr genau, welches, aber es war entweder Bouncing Babies oder Alley Cat.


----------



## N7ghty (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel war TECHNOMAGE

Da war ich ca. 12 Jahre alt, ich komme grad zu meinem zukünftigen Freund, war grad zum ersten Mal bei ihm. Er hing bei einem Rätsel, hat es schon wochenlang versucht. Ich komm hin, in 5 min gelöst, dann waren wir Freunde. 
Ein absolut geniales Spiel, Jump 'n run aus der Action Rollenspiel Perspektive mit Adventure Elementen. Hach was hab ich die Charaktere geliebt.


----------



## Ghengs (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein allererstes Spiel war Prince of Persia 2, so zwischen 1996 und '97 gespielt, da war das auch schon ~ 3 Jahre alt, und ich fands damals auch bockschwer -ich war erst ~ 5. Ich hab's dann trotzdem bis zum Abwinken gespielt.


----------



## Rag9000 (16. Oktober 2008)

Mhhhh.....

Mein erstes Spiel war damals DigDug auf einem IBM PC 1512. Das war glaube ich 1984 und das Spiel hatte sage und schreibe 4 Farben. Hat aber sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

Hach, das waren noch Zeiten (in Erinnerungen schwelg)

BB Rag9000


----------



## kschichter (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Game war "Choplifter" auf dem C64... das muss so 1987 gewesen sein... 

Mein ersten PC Spiel war "Sim City"  das war 1990...


----------



## WhisperingBlades (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes PC Spiel war damals Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis.

Dieses Spiel hat mich fast um den Verstand gebracht. Allein das Rätsel auf der Insel Knossos mit dem Vermesssungsgerät um die letzte der Steinscheiben zu finden .... gnarrrhhhh. Dieses Spiel hat geprägt und ich habe fast ausschliesslich Adventures gespielt. Was habe ich Tränen gelacht mit Kyrandia : The Hand of Fate, Sam'n Max - Hit the Road, Monkey Island und Maniac Mansion : Day of the Tentacle. Ich sag nur das größte Wollknäuel der Welt oder die Gummikotze an der Decke. DAS waren noch Zeiten. 

Dann kam irgendwann Dune 2, Warcraft und letztendlich C&C ... und ich hatte meine wirkliches Genre gefunden.


----------



## Anthile (16. Oktober 2008)

Mothman am 16.10.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab noch irgendein Spiel von Lucasfilms/arts, wo so eine Scheibe zum Einsatz kam .. weiß nur nicht mehr welches (Indy?)...



Bei Fate Of Atlantis war´s auf jeden Fall, mit Sonne, Mond und Dings, die man immer in die richtige Konstellation bringen musste.


----------



## SilentBreeze (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Computerspiel war "Minotax" auf dem C64. Ich war noch n bisschen klein habs daher nie durchgespielt...  Trotzdem tolles spiel...


----------



## jcc7eq (16. Oktober 2008)

System am 16.10.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




An mein erstes PC Spiel kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Sehr gut jedoch an mein erstes Computerspiel überhaupt. Damals auf dem C64: 

The Captive

Ich hab damals nie begriffen, worum's da ging, weil ich fünf Jahre alt war und das Spiel auf englisch... aber gespielt hab ich's oft.


----------



## Tobgen (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes war Age of Empires xD also gleich son Kracher ... war damals aba erst 4-5, weswegen mir es unendlich schwer vorkam ... mein zweites war Croc mit dem kleinen grünen Etwas xD


----------



## ovi (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel war Golden Axe auf dem Amiga 500. Man war das cool


----------



## M0nkeystar (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel war "Rocketz", welches ich immer gemeinsam mit meinem Bruder gespielt habe!

Toller Weltraum 2-D Shooter mit vielfachen Aufrüstmöglichkeiten!

lg M0nkeystar


----------



## BlackP88 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*



			
				Mothman am 16.10.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinen ersten PC habe ich 1989 oder 1990 bekommen. Einen 286er. Den habe ich dann kurze Zeit später aufgerüstet zum 486er ...  für über 2000 Mark.^^
> 
> Das erste (oder eines der ersten)  *selbstgekaufte PC Spiel* dürfte *Commander Keen 1* gewesen sein.
> 
> ...



Zwar nicht mein erstes selbstgekauftes.. aber erstes richtig gespieltes PC Spiel war Commander Keen 1... zusammen mit meinem Cousin bei Omi aufm Rechner xD.. in meiner family war meine Omma die erste, die nen rechner hatte^^


----------



## Propagandhi (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Outrun war das erste PC - Game bei mir
auf dem Amiga wars entweder Wings of Fury, Moonstone oder Cannon Fodder da bin ich nich mehr so sicher


----------



## Yiggi (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Pc game war auch Commander Keen


----------



## Flo66R6 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Puh, da muss ich jetzt wirklich nachdenken. 

Auf dem C64 dürfte es Pit Stop 1 gewesen sein. Das habe ich damals als 5 Jähriger Penz bis zum Vergasen gegen meinen Bruder gezockt 

Auf dem Amiga 500 war es F/A-18 Interceptor, es gibt kaum etwas langweiligeres als dieses Spielchen.

Auf dem PC bin ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher, eines der ersten könnte Sudoku mit furchtbarer CGA Grafik gewesen sein. Oder vielleicht war es doch Chuck Yeager's Advanced Flight Simulator.

Vor dem C64 gab es noch so eine Art Spielekonsole namens "Vectrex". 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit Spielchen wie MineStorm, CleanSweep (eine Art Pacman), Hyper Chase, Cosmic Chasm etc. 

C64 war schon geil damals! Alleine so Granaten wie Impossible Mission - Stay a while, Staaaayyyyyy Foreverrrrrrr!    Ich habe die Stimme aus dem Brotkasten beim Wort genommen und daher schon eine lange Zockerkarriere auf dem Buckel   

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## killer36 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein aller ersters PC Spiel war Knights and Merchants  - The Peasants Rebellion.   Hat mich damals fasziniert und tut es auch heute ein wenig noch.


----------



## Bensta (16. Oktober 2008)

Battle Isle III


----------



## RaphaelMende (16. Oktober 2008)

mhhh....
Ich mein das war bei mir Unreal. Aber ich bin ja auch erst 22 xD
Obwohl, mit 5 hab ich PONG gespielt.


----------



## Kaeksch (16. Oktober 2008)

Weiß ich gar nich mehr so genau. Könnte Dune 2 gewesen sein.


----------



## hawkytonk (16. Oktober 2008)

... SW: Rebel Assault2, glaube ich, war mein erstes - sei denn, ich vergesse das eine oder andere unbekanntere.


----------



## rumeln4life (16. Oktober 2008)

mein erstes spiel war für den C128 glaub es war decathlon    der absolute Joystick killer... noch aufn schwarz grün monitor   

hab das teil zu weihnachten bekommen irgendwann in den 80´ ... ich glaub ich war damals so wie das kind was den N64 geschenkt bekommen hat   

LOAD "$" ,8,1 
.
.
.
.
.
.
?syntax error 


einfach nur göttlich...dürfte das teil eigentlich noch im keller liegen haben


----------



## smooth1980 (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes ComputerSpiel war DOOM ! Aber mein erstes Videospiel war Boulder Dash auf dem KC 85/4 auf dem die Spiele noch mit Audiokassetten eingelesen wurden ! Das waren noch Zeiten ! Wer den KC 85/4 nicht kennt hier mal ein Bild : http://www.robotrontechnik.de/bilder/KleinComputer/KC85/KC85-4_k.jpg
Das Ding war richtig genial für die damalige Zeit !


----------



## kaibastuck (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel war "Defender of the crown" auf dem Amiga.
Auf dem PC war es Bundesliga Manager Hattrick.


----------



## LA-UNITED (16. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn mich meine Alten Gamer instinkte nich täuschen war mein erstes game super mario für denn ersten nintendo keine ahnung wie der heißt war son großer grauer kasten hat viel fun gemacht!=D
achja die guten alten zeiten


----------



## Vidaro (16. Oktober 2008)

mein erstes reines PC spiel war Anno 1602 war so 1998
die alten klassiker kamen dann erst danach wie monkey island und co^^

aber mein aller erstes spiel überhaupt war Super Mario Bros. 3 auf der NES


----------



## Ja3germe1ster (16. Oktober 2008)

Juhu Monkey Island
Das beste Spiel aller Zeiten
    

Es fehlt nur noch Teil 5


----------



## I-Eat-Parrots (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel bekam ich im zarten Alter von 5 oder 6 Jahren und es war R-Type für de C64. Damals habe ich es wohl relativ weit gespielt, ich weiß nicht mehr wie weit, aber ich hatte viel Spaß damit und habe daraufhin auch immer mehr Spiele für den C64 bekommen. Zum Beispiel Ghostbusters! "He slimed me!" - klassisch!

Als ich demletzt aus Spaß wieder mal R-Type aus Nostalgiegründen gespielt habe, musste ich feststellen, dass es so bockschwer ist, dass ich nur mit Mühe und Not den ersten Endgegner erreiche  - mann, haben mich die ganzen Casual-Games weich gemacht!


----------



## The-Death-99 (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes PC-Spiel überhaupt war ein Commander-Keen Teil. Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber ich glaub es war Teil 1  Das hatte mein Cousin damals von seinem älteren Bruder auf einer dieser Mega-Disketten (5,25"  ) bekommen und wir haben das dann abwechselnd gezockt. Danach folgte dann Day of Tentacle und weitere LucasArts-Adventures der alten Schule. Mein erstes eigenes - selbstgekauft und auf eigenem PC - Spiel war dann Command & Conquer: Alarmstufe Rot - sammt aller Addons.


----------



## V3N4T0R (16. Oktober 2008)

Spiele... hmm... Toppler, Commander Kean, Indiana Jones, Korridor 7, Rockford und (Prae)historik hab ich gespielt wusste aber nicht was ich tat, weil ich viel zu klein war. Die Spiele, die ich dann "aktiv" gespeilt habe waren Die Völker, Alarmstufe Rot 2 (bis zum heutigen Tage mein Lieblingsspiel), Galactic Battlegrouds, Oddworld: Abes Oddysee, X-Wing Alliance, Half-Life und Raptor (warte in meinem tiefsten Inneren auf eine Verfilmung). Ach das waren noch geniale Zeiten...


----------



## Sheggo (16. Oktober 2008)

glaub meine ersten spiele waren burntime, commander keen, larry, prince of persia und sowas. 
beim kumpel aufm nes haben wir immer so nen supersoccer-kram und mario und so gezockt. war echt witzig damals


----------



## Woidl (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Game war Marble Madness am C-Amiga 500. Da spielte man eine Kugel auf einer Hindernissbahn wo man auch andere Kugeln übern Rand stoßen musste. & Rick Dangerous 1&2.


----------



## Knallbumm (16. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir müsste es "Willy the Worm" auf dem 8086 gewesen sein.  Das Spiel hatte keine richtige Pixelgrafik sondern arbeitete mit einem modifizierten ASCII-Zeichensatz, aber weil ich vorher das Konzept PC-Spiel überhaupt nicht kannte hat "Willy" mich damals sofort in seinen Bann geschlagen. Ein Leveleditor war auch noch dabei, das hat dann für viele Stunden Spaß gesorgt


----------



## Dulo (16. Oktober 2008)

mein erstes pc spiel war wohl Civilization 1


----------



## Pedersen (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein allererstes Spiel war FIFA WM '94 auf dem GameBoy, dann so ein TennisGame und Asterix und Obelix , auch auf dem Handheld. 
Dann habe ich in der zwischenzeit noch MarioKart und Motorradrennspiele auf dem Nintendo 64 und einige ältere Games für den SNES gezockt.
Mein erstes PC Spiel war dann 1998 Caesar 3, bis heute eines der besten Strategiespiele überhaupt-ein wahrer Klasiker! 
Mein erstes PS2 Spiel war 2004 GTA: ViceCity. Mein erstes XBox Game war 2006 Call of Duty 3, dann Burnout Revenge. 
Mal sehen, was für PCs, Systeme und Konsolen  und vor allem welche Computer- und Videospiele uns in den kommenden Jahrzehnten noch so zum Spielen antreiben und uns die Freizeit verschönern.


----------



## facopse (16. Oktober 2008)

Das erste Videospiel, das ich überhaupt SAH, war "Wario Land 3" für den Game Boy. (im Kindergarten) Das war somit auch das erste, das ich gespielt habe. Das erste Spiel in Farbe, das ich sah und spielte, war "Yoshi's Island". Das erste Spiel in 3D, das ich sah war "Abenteuer auf der Lego Insel". Das erste Spiel in 3D, das ich spielte, war Mario Kart 64.
Nun näher zum Topic: Mein erstes eigenes Spiel war Kirby's Dreamland 2 auf dem Game Boy. Meine ersten eigenen Spiele in Farbe & 3D waren Mario Kart 64 und Super Mario 64 (beides zu Weihnachten bekommen). Mein erstes eigenes PC Spiel war Need for Speed 3, das unseren damaligen Laptop richtig heiß laufen lies (der erste PC, den sich meine Familie angeschafft hat   )


----------



## GorrestFump (16. Oktober 2008)

mein erstes Spiel war komischerweise "Police Quest", hab's aber überhaupt ned kapiert v.a. wg. fehlender Englisch-Kenntnisse...


----------



## McDrake (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes PC-Spiel war... hmm... ich weiss es echt nicht mehr.
Die Übergänge C64-Amiga-386 sind in meinem Hirn nur schwach zu Trennen.
Auf dem C64 war es definitiv International Soccer als Steckmodul.


----------



## Trancemaster (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein allerallererstes Spiel überhaupt war "North & South".

Und wen hab ich gespielt? Die Südstaaten.  Immer am rebellieren! Und irgendwie macht das heute auch noch Spaß...


----------



## Woidl (16. Oktober 2008)

http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:mQV6Q1Aa44hR1M:http://www.lucaelia.com/images/rm3d_screenshots/lev5_1.jpg


----------



## Naleida (16. Oktober 2008)

Grand Prix Circuit von Accolade
SimCity
Frogger
DigDug

alles auf einem Schneider PC XT mit gigantischen 11Mb Festplatte und Hauptspeichererweiterung von 512 kB auf 640 kB


----------



## Woidl (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Game war Marble Madness am C-Amiga 500. Da spielte man eine Kugel auf einer Hindernissbahn wo man auch andere Kugeln übern Rand stoßen musste. & Rick Dangerous 1&2.


----------



## Centrice (16. Oktober 2008)

hehe, mein erstes Spiel war The Great Giana Sisters aufn C64. Hatte damals sogar die Original Version davon. jaja, das waren noch zeiten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man beachte die starke Ähnlichkeit zu Mario Brothers


----------



## LordRevan1991 (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes eigenes Computerspiel? Ganz klar - Anno 1602!
Das muss erst vor vier Jahren gewesen sein, damals hatte ich noch nicht mal einen eigenen PC. Bin nach der Schule direkt in die Besenkammer gegangen, die die PentiumIII-Kiste meines Vaters beherbergte. Als er von der Arbeit zurückkam, musste ich dann Platz machen.


----------



## DrProof (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes PC Spiel, betonung wirklich auf PC, war Battle Chess und es hat mich echt begeistert für Schach und brachte mich sogar dazu es im wirklichen Leben zu spielen. Das beste am damaligen Battle Chess war das ich es sogar auf dem 086iger meines Kolegen noch zocken konnte und es immer auf einer Diskette mit mir rumschleppen konnte. Wieviele Stunden ich doch mit diesem Meisterwerk verbracht habe. Am besten fand ich die Animation wenn der Turm die Königin erledigt. Dieser erschlägt selbige mit einem Schlag und verschlingt diese dann, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Heute gibt es sogar Windowsportierungen von Battle Chess die vollkommen kostenlos heruntergeladen werden können, ein Segen für Retrofans.


----------



## Mr-Lethal (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Computerspiel....

Das ist lange, lange her...sicherlich an die 16 Jahre. Das war "Bubble Ghost"....ein Spiel wo man als Geist eine Seifenblase durch Labyrinthe pusten musste....linke Maustaste dreht den Geist, rechte lässt ihn bla...pusten, und die Maus an sich bewegt ihn auch.

Herrlich war die Mecker-Animation, wenn die Seifenblase geplatzt ist, oder man "Pusten" gedrückt gehalten hat und der Geist langsam rot wurde 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubble_Ghost


----------



## Plasma81 (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Computerspiel war Pacman auf dem C64, weiter ging es dann mit einigen anderen wie später auch Giana Sisters. Dann kam mein Amiga 500 darauf ging es dann mit sehr sehr vielen Spielen weiter. Mein erstes Spiel unter Windows 3.1 war glaube ich Stunts. Ein sehr lustiges Autorennspiel in der art von Flatout  Meinegüte bin ich alt......


----------



## Drexau (16. Oktober 2008)

Pursuit oder Ladder auf dem KC85/3
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/KC_85


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes selber gekauftes Computerspiel war 1989 entweder Pirates ! oder Might & Magic 2 für den C 64. Zum Glück waren beides großartige Spiele, so bin ich nicht gleich wieder von den Spielen weggekommen.


----------



## FXK (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstet Spiel ist AoE 1...1999
Ich weiß es ist 1997 rausgekommen aber da kannste ich mich noch nich so aus^^
Ich kann mich erinnern ich hab das von nem Freund gekriegt und das war voll in bei uns dann anner Schule.Keiner aus meiner Klasse hatte das und alle wolltens haben. Dann haben voll viele die "großen" viertklässler gefragt, und ich hatte es dann auf einmal 
Da kann ich mich noch genau drann erinnern,ich hab das Spiel zwar nicht im geringsten Verstanden aber ich hatte es^^ Mein erstet RICHTIGES Spiel war Stronghold 1...zu der zeit konnte ich dann auch schon spielen.
Beide Spiele sind absolut Spitzenmäßig und von Zeit zu Zeit  krame ich sie nochmal raus.


----------



## patricka (16. Oktober 2008)

zelda a link to the past für das snes
hab das damals immer mit meinem pa gespielt... ich war 5 oder so 
auf dem pc weiss ich net mehr was mein erstes war. echt ka


----------



## on-master (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein allererser Kontakt mit einem Videospiel, war im zarten Alter von 8 Jahren, als ich von meinem Opa GTA 2 geschenkt bekommen habe. Nein, es hat mir nicht geschadet, ich möchte mich weder an jemanden rächen noch Leute umbringen oder meine Schule sprengen. Ich war fasziniert von einer fast realen Welt auf meinem Monitor. Dazu die volle Handlungfreiheit gepaart mit Cheats, einfach umwerfend. Dies war mein EInstieg in die Welt der VIdeospiele. Es war der erste Pflasterstein eines bis jetzt schönen Weges, der bis heute auf meinem alten Rechner zu Hause ist und mich unter anderem zu einem Fan der GTA-Reihe machte.


----------



## dreisterPsY (16. Oktober 2008)

gorilla war auf jeden fall auch ganz vorne dabei. aber als erstes wurde ich von meinem vater mit roboman gequält.... das war für mich damals (vllt. sogar heute nocht) echt knifflig 

http://www.classic-pc-games.com/pc/arcade_action/roboman.html


----------



## chbdiablo (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Simon the Sorcerer - damals natürlich in der Diskettenversion ohne Sprachausgabe. Nach wie vor ein herrliches Spiel, erst im Sommer hab ich die beide alten Simon's wieder ausgegraben und gespielt (mittlerweile mit Vertonten Dialogen). Sollte jeder machen, der Adventures mag und Simon 1 nicht kennt.


----------



## The-Conqueror (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes selbst gekauftes Spiel war X-WING in der CD-ROM-Collectors-Edition mit CD-ROM-Musik und verbesserter Grafik + beide AddOns im Jahr 1994 oder 95. 
Das Spiel war einfach der Hammer: StarWars-Action aufm PC (486er mit 80Mhz) und dann StarWars-Sound. Natürlich kam dieses Feeling erst richtig auf, nachdem ich mir in der Vobis-Handlung um die Ecke nen 2-Tasten-Joystick und ne Soundkarte gekauft hatte. 
Hab da noch einige Märker gelassen, um meinen PC hin und wieder aufzurüsten, oder aber Spiele zu kaufen, die für Windows 95 waren, obwohl ich nur DOS hatte^^

Vor Kurzem hab ich mir X-WING und die ganzen Nachfolger bei Ebay wieder geholt, um diese alten Games endlich mal wieder daddeln zu können (DosBOX läuft da ganz gut eigentlich). Eigentlich warte ich immer auf den Tag, an dem irgendjemand ein Remake von den ganzen Klassikern macht (X-WING, Schleichfahrt, Wing Commander), an denen außer einer neuen Grafik und frischem Sound nichts verändert wurde.


----------



## dyz720 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

BLUE MAX - für Commodore 64c. Es war 1984 und ich war 14. Als ich BLUE MAX auf einem C64 im Kaufhof sah, musste ich es einfach haben. Diese geniale 3D Grafik zog mich sofort in den Bann. Es war der Beginn einer langen Leidenschaft mit dem C64. Alle Kumpels hatten über kurz oder lang einen und wir erzählen uns heute noch von dieser Zeit.


----------



## D3T0NAT10N (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Spiel war Lemmings 2 (Oh no! More Lemmings!) das kannte ich von nem Freund und als ich mal krank war und ziemlich schlecht drauf ham mich meine Eltern damit überrascht und getröstet^^ zu Weihnachten desselben Jahres bekam ich dann die Lucas Arts 10 Adventures Box und kurz danach auch die beiden Simon the Sorcerer Teile - von da an war ich vom PC kaum noch weg zu kriegen, einfach das geilste diese alten Adventures


----------



## buxbunny (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes gekauftes eigenes Spiel war auf einem Pentium I Siedler 2.
Das war glaube ich 98 oder 99.
Am meisten Spaß hat neben der Kampagne der Multiplayermodus mit 2 Spielern gemacht.


----------



## zabbl (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Oh, mit meinem vorherigen Post lag ich falsch, wie mir gerade einfällt.
Mein aller, wirklich, aller erstes Spiel war vor ca. 10 Jahren oder 9. Das Spiel hieß Pokémon Blaue Edition. Ich bekam es damals zu meinem Geburtstag, zusammen mit einem GameBoy Color. Ich saß den ganzen Tag nur auf der Couch und hatte Pokémon gespielt. Das Spiel hatte ein wahres Suchtpotenzial, wenn ich mir das Ganze Rückblickend anschaue. Level für Level seine Pokémons trainieren, durch die Landen ziehen und am Ende in der Pokémon-Liga den 1. Preis abstauben. 
Natürlich besorgte ich mir auch alle anderen Pokémon-Spiele die danach erschienen. Mein letztes gekauftes Pokémon-Spiel war die Blattgrüne-Edition, aber irgendwie hatte das Ganze seinen Reiz verloren. Liegt wahrscheinlich an meinem Alter. ^^

Kurz nach meinem 1. Kontakt mit Videospielen bekam ich auch meinen eigenen Computer. Mein erstes Computerspiel war nun tatsächlich The Curse of Monkey Island. Das Spiel faszinierte mich völlig, mit seiner wunderbaren Grafik, dem tollen Humor und der interessanten Geschichte. 
The Curse of Monkey Island ist bis heute mein Lieblingsadventure!


----------



## Penetrox (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Spiel war Worms Teil1 auf einem 386er


----------



## Paper2k7 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

also bei mir begann alles mit kaiser, raid over moscow und loderunner... habe sie damals (1984) zuerst noch im kaufhaus meines vertrauens gespielt  
kurze zeit spaeter kam dann mein eigener erster c64 mit datasette (!!!)... das waren noch zeiten...besonders ladezeiten  hrhr


----------



## speedyoha (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Ich kann mich nur noch an mein erstes Multiplayer Game erinnern. Duke Nukem im Heimnetzwerk. Deathmatch.

Damals hat sich ein Kumpel eingepullert. Kein Witz, ist wirklich passiert, daher weiss ich es noch so genau


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

boah mein erstes pc game war delta force 2, zuerst lan bei einem freund und ich fand das sooooooooooooo geil das ich mir nen pc zugelegt habe und natürlich auch internet
das war noch ´n game


----------



## Rudi23 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Spiel war "Space Invaders", damals noch auf dem guten alten C64 auf einem Steckmodul. Wochenlang gezockt und trotzdem nicht gelangweilt! ... das können sich die jungen Leute gar nicht mehr vorstellen! ... *hust* ... lang, lang ist´s her! 
Zu DDR-Zeiten war ich mit einem C64 der "King der Straße" und hatte mehr Freunde als Klassenkameraden!


----------



## Wildchild666 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

also mein ersten Computerspiel dürfte Archon für den C64 gewesen sein... oder Shufflepuck-Cafe für Amiga.
Auf dem PC war das erste Spiel, dass ich dort gespielt habe Zak McKracken


----------



## torti-man (16. Oktober 2008)

*re*

Mein erstes Spiel war glaub ich Monkey Island auf nem Amiga. Indiana Jones könnte es auch gewesen sein. Das ist solange her.

Gruß


----------



## gamerschwein (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Im Alter von nicht mehr als 4 Jahren *Comanche: Operation White Lightning*. Hab das Spiel heute noch hier rumliegen   

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comanche_(Computerspiel)


----------



## PsyMagician (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Meine allerersten Computerspiele waren damals "Bandits at Zero" und "Mr. Puniverse" auf dem Commodore Plus 4. Damals noch auf Datasette. Auf dem PC (Damals ein 486'er DX 2/66 mit zunächst nur 4MB RAM) warens dann "Comanche" und "Wingcommander Privateer", welches inzwischen als Remake zum kostenlosen Download zu haben ist. Heute zocke ich es wieder. Trotz der überholten Grafik.

Wer sich mal anschauen will, kann ja mal hier gucken: http://www.chip.de/downloads/Wing-Commander-Privateer-Gemini-Gold-1.02a_16233813.html


----------



## Microwave (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Hmm Max Payne 1.
Hab ziemlich spät angefangen...

Mein erstes Videospiel war Golden Eye für den guten alten Nintendo 64


----------



## Turalyon (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein allererstes PC-Spiel war SimCity 

Vorher hatte ich nur nen Megadrive 2600


----------



## Loki2643 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Welches nun mein erstes Spiel war, weiß ich nicht mehr - ist nunmal 15 - 16 Jahre her. Aber eines meiner ersten Spiele war "Prince of Persia" (das Original!). Genauso wie ich damals sehr gern "Nibbles" gespielt habe... Für die, die's nicht mehr kennen: der Snake-Vorgänger von Anno Dazumal *g*


----------



## rocked (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Spiel dürfte Fifa 99 gewesen sein.
Auch wenn ich mittlerweile das Konkurrenzprodukt aus dem Hause Konami bevorzuge, so hat es damals noch unglaublichen Spaß gemacht die kleinen Pixelfiguren über den virtuellen Rasen zu jagen. Auch an die Titelmelodie von Fatboy Slim glaube ich mich noch zu erinnern ... müsste The Rockafeller Skank gewesen sein.


----------



## Platin-Ice-Red (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Spiel war so weit ich mich erinnern kann 

X-Wing von Lucas Arts oder Jedi Knight eins je nach dem was früher da war


----------



## Succer (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Wie das erste Spiel, dass ich gespielt hab hieß weiß ich leider nicht mehr, man hat aber so ne art Raumschiff aus der Isoperspektive mit der Maus gesteuert und alle möglichen anderen abgeschossen.. muss so 2000-2001 rum gewesen sein, war glaub ich auf ner Computerbild Spiele...

Das erste Eigene Spiel war Diablo 2 direkt inkl. LOD


----------



## THC-ZOIDBERG (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Spiel war GTA.


----------



## anjuna80 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Formula One Grand Prix (1991)

Edit: Formula One Grand Prix war mein erstes PC-Spiel. Mein erstes Computerspiel war Mr. Puniverse auf dem C16. Wer das kennt bekommt einen Keks von mir.


----------



## Uweric (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel war Castles of Dr.Creep auf dem C-64, ein Spiel was man auch zu zweit spielen konnte und für damalige Verhältnisse eine gute Grafik und Sound Effekte hatte, aber der Spielspass war sehr gut.
(Dr. Creep ist ein dämonischer Wissenschaftler, der Menschen in seine Gewalt bringt, um aus ihnen willenlose Kreaturen zu machen. Um diesen Schicksal zu entgehen, musst Du versuchen aus dem Schloss von Dr. Creep zu entkommen. Das Schloss wimmelt von elektrischen Fallen, Frankensteins und Mumien, die diese Flucht als hoffnungsloses Unterfangen erscheinen lassen. Die Flucht kann trotzdem gelingen, wenn Du die damit verbundenen logischen Probleme löst.)


----------



## ACM (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

So ein lustiges 2D-Spiel mit nem Kampfjet Raptor hieß es.


----------



## Captain_Schorle (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes PC-Game war Ascendancy (geniales Weltraumstrategie-Game), ich warte immernoch sehnsüchtigst auf den Nachfolger! War bestimmt der Urvater aller 4X-Games, oder kam Master of Orion früher raus?    Das Game is so gut, dass ich manchmal noch den DOS-Emulator auspack und es spiele.   

Angefangen hat meine Zocker-Karriere schon viel früher in der 8-BIT-Ära mit The Legend of Zelda & Super Mario Bros. auf dem NES.


----------



## doenjes (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes eigenes Spiel war Rings of Medusa (1990). Was mir auch erst nach zwei Jahren (natürlich mit Pause dazwischen) gelang, durchzuspielen. War recht komplex, aber genial. Vorher habe ich allerdings schon bei einem Freund öfters mal Larry 1 oder Kings Quest 1 gezockt.


----------



## alceleniel (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel war Street Surfer  für den C64 ca. Ende der 80er Jahre. Weiß ich noch genau, das kam auf einer Kassette und die musste erst in der Datasette durchgenudelt werden, bevor man spielen konnte.

Das erste PC-Spiel waren eigentlich 2. Eine Compilation von Sim City und Populous. Habe ich damals mit meinem ersten PC gleich mitgekauft (vielmehr meine Eltern). Ein 386er aus dem Kaufhof  (Manche Dinge vergisst man nie)

Nostalgie...


----------



## muhaha01 (16. Oktober 2008)

klare sache...oder auch nicht?!
wenn der amstrad schneider cpc green monitor auch dazu zählt (zeitgleich): "Bomb Jack" und "Dan Dare"
ansonsten "Digger" aufm 286er und orange/schwarz monitor.

Stunden über Stunden beiden Kiste verbracht.


----------



## Celinna (16. Oktober 2008)

mein erstes war für den C64 und hieß Barbarian.

War echt geil mitm Joystick zu spielen und man konnte seinen Gegnern die Köpfe abschlagen ^^ 
Dann kam sone art Gremlin und hat den Kopf vor sich hergeschossen wie ein fußball


----------



## stawacz79 (16. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub das erste war FIST2 so n karatespiel auf c64


----------



## mc-chaos123 (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes war Jedi knight 1.
Wusste damals zwarnicht genau was man machen musste. Aber es fasziniert mich heute noch, das Laserschwert aus der Ego-Perspektive zu schwingen


----------



## BoChilla (16. Oktober 2008)

Centipede - Atari 2600
:>


----------



## Rooof12 (16. Oktober 2008)

Pong


----------



## Butchnass (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein allererstes Spiel war Giana Sisters auf dem Amiga 500.
Aber hier gehts ja eher um PC-Spiele und da war es Tie-Fighter.
Ein geniales Spiel was ich bestimmt 30 Mal durchgespielt habe und zu dem ich mir immer noch sehnlichst einen ähnlichen Nachfolger wünsche, der wohl nie kommen wird


----------



## thor2101 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Pong auf Atari! In echt. Ich war 8 oder so und wir waren als Ossis im goldenen Westen bei der Tante und draußen war herrliches Wetter. Aber hab wie blöd Pong gespielt. Für mich war das eine Offenbahrung!


----------



## Wallrider (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Computerspiel war Need for Speed 1 für den PC.   
Pentium II mit 300 MHz und eine 4 MB Ati Grafikkarte.
Reichte dann für NFS 3 schon nicht mehr und ich habe mir eine Voodoo 3 2000 geholt. 
Mein Vater hatte noch eine alte Spielekonsole, auf der es nur PONG gab.   
Das habe ich vorher ab und zu gespielt.


----------



## HeavyM (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel müsste Boulderdash für den C64 gewesen sein. Man was hab ich dieses Spiel in mich eingesogen.


----------



## HHippo (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel war "Conquest of the longbow" auf dem PC, damals noch ein 286er mit gigantischen 40 MB Festplatte. Es mussten noch diverse Programmen in den hohen Speicher des Arbeitsspeichers geladen werden, damit genug freier Speicherplatz vorhanden war. Windows war noch Zukunftstmusik, DOS das beherrschende Betriebssystem. Das Spiel war mit für damalige Verhältnisse toller Grafik ausgestattet und hatte neben Adventureaufgaben auch Reaktionsspiele und sogar Kämpfe zu bieten. Ein rundherum tolles Spiel.


----------



## Huskyboy (16. Oktober 2008)

also mein erstes Spiel allgemein war um 1983 das Jump and Run "Bobby geht nach Hause" auf dem Atari 2800, war nen typisches Jump and Run wo man seine Spielfigur über diverse hindernisse bringen musste inkl zeitlimit! Hab das letztens aufm Beamer spielen wollen, 30 cm große blöcke stellen die Grafik da   

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobby_geht_nach_Hause

achja, nen screenshot hab ich mitm Emulator auch mal gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein erstes PC Spiel hingegen war "Rennwagen gegen Esel", das hieß wirklich so,   , wurde damals von IBM einigen IBM rechnern beigelegt und ging halt als kopie rum, eigentlich wusste keiner ob man das darf,  weil der begriff Freeware war noch nicht erfunden, naja der begriff "Raubkopie" im übrigen auch noch nicht, davon eine Originaldiskette zu kriegen ist höllisch schwer.. müsste ich so 1985 gehabt haben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



herrliche CGA Style grafik oder?


----------



## Worldwidewilli (16. Oktober 2008)

EIZO Gartenzeit-bildschirmschoner-spiel auf dem uralt-windows-95 PC meines Vaters...

mein erstes "richtiges" spiel war glaube ich "icewind dale", von irgendeiner Heft-CD aus der Bravo screenfun (mea culpa, bis dahin hatte ich noch nie etwas von der pcgames gehört, aber jetzt weiß ich, alles andere ist nieder xD)


----------



## g-13mrnice (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes eigenes Computerspiel war  C&C Alarmstufe Rot. Das Spiel hatte ich bereits Wochen vor Erhalt meines ersten Rechners bekommen, da es weit aus schwieriger war, meine Eltern solange zu drangsalieren, bis ick endlich meine eigene Büchse hatte  

Das aller - allererste Spiel das ich je zockte war Asteroids, gefolgt von nem NES mit Mario Brothers ect. Am PC meines Kumpels haben wir uns mit Privateer und .. Leute wie es noch... genau  LHX um die Ohren geschlagen. Helikopterfight in.. 16-Bit? 8 Bit??? Lange isset her.


----------



## sadburai (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel war Fifa 98!!!

Boah war das ein geiles Spiel!

Ich weiß noch als ich nen freistoß vom eigenen 16er reingeschossen habe!


----------



## DonSamueli (16. Oktober 2008)

Viper Racing von Sierra

Das Schadensmodell war einfach genial für anno dazumal  

Hab mir damals extra n Steuerrad und Pedalen gekauft um es richtig zocken zu können.
Kann mich noch lebhaft errinnern sogar mein Vater hats gespielt das einzige Spiel das er jemals angefasst hat  
Das Geschrei wenn er mein Bruder und ich gemeinsam vor dem Monitor sassen war teilweise ohrenbetäubend: BREMS!! GAS!! usw.   

Achja und dann gabs da noch unseren Familienwettbewerb: Wer schaffts das Auto am härtesten zu demolieren??


----------



## tobide1981 (16. Oktober 2008)

Star Trek - A final junity (oder so ähnlich).

Es war ein Spiel mit den original Stimmen, einer tollen Grafik und einer Geschichte die allen Fans von Star Trek zu begeistern wusste. Meiner Meinung nach das beste Star Trek Game das nach den Adventures von Kirk und Co noch so kamen!


----------



## DoctorDeathMV (16. Oktober 2008)

Doom 2. Upps, darf man dass hier sagen? War damals vom Grafikstil her klasse und hochspannend, aber ich litt dauernd unter "Motion sicknees". Das war nervig.

Ach halt: Es gab ja noch ein Leben vor dem PC. Der Amiga. Kennt jemand Turrican 1 noch? das war wirklich das erste. Oh man, ich bin alt...


----------



## deradleraufderbrust (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel das ich gespielt habe war Duke'n Nukem 3D !!
Bin meinen Cousin in der SChweiz besuchen gegangen  ... Wir haben eine Woche nix anderes gemacht als gezockt !  Hammer Geil das Ding .


----------



## N-o-x (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab erst 1999 mit dem PC angefangen. Davor gab es immer ein System, welches billiger und trotzdem technisch besser war, wie der Amiga oder diverse Konsolen. War also kein Bedarf da Kohle für nen PC rauszuwerfen. 

Bis ich 1999 Aliens Versus Predator bei nem Kumpel gespielt hab.
Ein paar Tage später stand ein 2000 DM Rechner bei mir zu Hause, samt AvP.


----------



## Moemo (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Computerspiel war damals ein Geschenk meines Onkels, es war der erste Teil der Rayman-Reihe.
Allerdings konnte ich damit überhaupt nichts anfangen, was mitunter am Schwierigkeitsgrad lag.
Darauf folgten Titel wie Tomb Raider oder Need For Speed, die mich immer mehr in den Bann der PC Spiele zogen.

lG


----------



## FLDRFRGRS (16. Oktober 2008)

Siedler IV, Age of Empires II und Worms

Das waren meine ersten Spiele,
zuerst spielte ich sie auf dem Rechner meiner Mutter und
je mehr ich spielte, desto mehr zogen mich PC-Spiele in ihren Ban.
Es ging dann von SiedlerIV über Age of Empires II bis Worms.
Irgendwann kaufte ich mir einen eigenen Rechner auf dem ich heute Spiele wie Crysis, CSS und viel mehr "zocke".
Ich bin wirklicher Fan der PC-Spiele und zusammen üner LAN oder Internet zu spielen macht so richtig FUN!!
Ich bin mal gespannt was uns so in der Zukunft für Spiele erwartet!


----------



## Hard-2-Get (16. Oktober 2008)

Caesar III, Age of Empires II, C&C Tiberiumkonflikt - Ein Triumvirat an Spielspaß.  

Caesar III: Aufbaustrategie vom feinsten, und noch richtig fordernd. Lang lebe der Imperator!   

Age of Empires II: Wie Ich immer zu sagen pflege: das Überstrategiespiel. Qualitativ hochwertig, gute Kampagnen und im Multiplayyer immer noch unser Liebling auf LANs. Tausende Spielstunden gingen für dieses Spiel drauf. Aber es hat sich gelohnt.   

C&C: Habe Ich damals etwas später als Release bekommen.  Das hat aber nicht etwas an meiner Begeisterung für die C&C-Universen geändert. Achtung, Floskel: Es setzte Maßstäbe.


----------



## Huskyboy (16. Oktober 2008)

FLDRFRGRS am 16.10.2008 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mal gespannt was uns so in der Zukunft für Spiele erwartet!



Spiele die man in 4 stunden durchspielt, Megakopierschutze wie Speicheltest, DNA erkunng und Iris abtastungen, die immernoch 2 tage vor release gecrackt werden, Spiele werden Terabyteweise installationen ausführen, wovon die hälfte noch aus dem netz geladen werden muss.. usw


----------



## KONNAITN (16. Oktober 2008)

Das erste Spiel das ich gespielt habe war Space Invaders auf einem fetten, braunen Bürocomputer mit Grün-Monitor, und ich glaube mein erstes eigenes, tatsächlich gekauftes Spiel war Maniac Mansion (C 64), aber ganz sicher bin ich mir da nicht mehr.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (16. Oktober 2008)

ovi am 16.10.2008 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein erstes Spiel war Golden Axe auf dem Amiga 500. Man war das cool


Genau! Golden Axe     
Davor kam natürlich das gute alte Silkworm


----------



## trottel07 (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel war, soweit ich mich noch dran erinnern kann, raptor (keine Ahnung, ob das der richtige Name ist...). Mein Vater hatte es mir damals, vor ca. 12Jahren, gekauft. Man musste sein Flugzeug-aus 2-D Sicht natürlich-durch ein paar Levels steuern. Es flog automatisch, aber es kamen immer andere Flugzeuge, die mich bekriegt haben, die musste man abknallen (so ähnlich wie SpaceInvaders, nur bewegter  )... An mehr kann ich mich mehr erinnern, ich war ca.5Jahre alt.


----------



## IWatchedMyDreamsDie (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab erst 8Jahre auf dem Commodore64 gezockt, bis sich mein Dad für einen PC entschieden hat. Anfangs hatte ich alle möglichen Shareware-CDs mit Demos von Commander Keen usw.  Mein erstes wirkliches und selbstgekauftes PC-Spiel war aber "Dune". Richtig, das Dune ohne die "2" dahinter  Welch eine geniale Mischung aus Adventure, Strategie und Liebesgeschichte. Die Grafiken waren für die damalige Zeit wunderschön gezeichnet und die Story zeugen davon, dass die Entwickler die Romanserie (nunja, wenigstens den ersten Teil**gg*) wirklich gelesen und nicht nur den Film geschaut haben. Ein wunderbares, strategielastiges Adventure, gut erzählt und schön gezeichnet. Auch heute noch einen Blick wert...vor Allem weil es unter Windows XP relativ problemlos läuft (klar, wo keine Technologie, da keine Probleme).

Mein nächstes Spiel war dann UFO-Enemy Unknown und ich hab den PC etwa 3 Monate lang nicht mehr verlassen ^^


----------



## eipi (16. Oktober 2008)

Wing Commander 1

Damals hieß es nur "Wing Commander" da es der erste Teil war. 
Ich hatte schon immer davon geträumt Raumjägerpilot zu sein, und da kam plötzlich dieses Spiel.
Ich hatte nur zufällig davon gehört und konnte mein Glück kaum glauben.
Sofort rannte ich in den nächsten Computershop und kaufte mir meinen ersten PC nebst Joystick und natürlich Wing Commander.
Jeder der zu jener Zeit schon einen PC besaß  weiß, daß es noch einige Stunden brauchte bis ich den Computer dazu brachte das Spiel zu starten (ich sage nur config.sys & autoexec.bat).
Ich fürchte ab da habe ich einige meiner Freunde verloren. Meine Ehe wurde erst deutlich später geschieden und ich sehe keinen zusammenhang.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (16. Oktober 2008)

Hi, 
mein erstes Computerspiel war Katakis auf dem guten alten C64, den ich zusammen mit meinem AMIGA 500 immer noch habe und auch noch bestens funktioniert. 

Das erste Spiel auf dem Amiga war Giana Sisters  und das erste auf dem PC war glaube ich DOOM 1, bin mir da aber net ganz sicher.


----------



## Phantom1985 (16. Oktober 2008)

Da mein Vater sich schon vor Urzeiten einen SchneiderComputer geholt hatte, habe ich viele Spiele der Dosera sehen dürfen. 

Ich erinnere mich da dunkel an AlleyCat, Digger oder Avoid the Noid.

Was ich aber intensiver und länger gezockt habe waren Commander Keen, Prince of Persia und Lemmings. 

Ich weiss noch wie ich Lemmings3 zu Weihnachten bekommen habe als CD Version und wir noch gar kein CD Laufwerk gehabt haben    Musste erst paar Wochen danach angeschafft werden. Ein 4x CD-Laufwerk kostete da auch noch 400 DM und war damals das schnellste auf dem Markt.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2008)

auf dem C64 war es "Winter Games", ne Simulation der olympischen Winterspiele.

Auf dem Amiga... hmm.... *überleg*   ich glaub Lemmings... 

Auf dem PC gehörte zumindest Spec Ops dazu.


----------



## AurionKratos (16. Oktober 2008)

Nun ist´s mir wieder eingefallen:

Mein erstes richtiges Spiel war Bubble Bobble für den C64/128. Da müsste ich so 3-4 Jahre alt gewesen sein.
Vielleicht 1-2 jahre später kam dann Pong (noch richtig als Konsole, von Panasonic soweit ich weiß) dazu, welches mein Vater bei sich im Keller gefunden hatte.
Kurze Zeit später hatte mein Vater sich dann einen Win95-Rechner besorgt, dann ging es in den nächsten Jahren mit Siedler II und Age of Empires I weiter.
Als ich dann noch einen Gameboy zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen habe, war der letze Schritt getan, seitdem gehöre ich zu den richtigen "Zockern"


----------



## Rimy (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes PC Spiel war Command & Conquer Der Tiberiumkonflikt. Habe ich zur Kommunion damals bekommen zusammen mit meinem ersten PC


----------



## Riq12 (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel:

Für Sega Master System II - HangOn! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7S-_EAzNRng

Für C64 das mitgelieferte International Soccer auf Cartridge

http://www.c64-wiki.de/index.php/International_Soccer

Für Amiga hab ich schon vergessen ...

Am PC war es ... Lemmings (war beim PC dabei)! Ältere Titel folgten erst später 

http://www.pcwelt.de/downloads/entertainment_spiele/spiele/16257/lemmings_32k/

riq


----------



## Bettorian (16. Oktober 2008)

c64 schreib ich mal nicht auf. war glaube burning rubber.

fürn pc: abenteuer auf der lego insel und als zweites anno 1602 XD


----------



## cosmo76 (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Computerspiel dürfte "The Way of the exploding Fist"  für
den C-64 gewesen sein, einen Vorläufer des populäreren "Internationale Karate
Plus". Vielleicht aber auch "Load Runner" oder "Little Computer People" , das Ur- Sims.
Ich kann mich noch erinnern, das man das Telefon in der virtuellen Wohnung klingeln lassen konnte. Besonders lustig war dies, wenn der Bewohner gerade in der Badewanne war, und man dann kurz vor erreichen des Hörers auflegte. Das Männchen bekam einen roten Kopf und klopfte wütend gegen den Bildschirm. 

Das erste Videospiel war wie bei vielen Pong, und dann "Defender" für die Atari 2600 Konsole.
Für den PC war es glaube ich "Populous", ich bin vom C64 erst zum PC
gewechselt, als endlich VGA Grafik Standart wurde.


----------



## thor70 (16. Oktober 2008)

doom 1


----------



## JohnMcClane (16. Oktober 2008)

Star Wars: X-Wing war mein erstes Game für den PC. Hab ich damals geschenkt bekommen


----------



## toniabi02 (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel:
Monkey Island. Hat mich damals unglaublich gefesselt und unterhalten!


----------



## Sodala (16. Oktober 2008)

Das erste Computerspiel, das ich mir für meinen ersten eigenen Computer gekauft habe, war Quarantine. Mein Gott, was könnte man heute aus disem Spiel machen ... das war ja eigentlich sowas wie ein Ur-GTA. Und ziemlich brutal. Bis auf das (teilweise) grau gefärbte Blut war nur wenig zensiert - unglaublich, dass ich sowas damals als Jugendlicher kaufen durfte.
*SEUFZ* Ach ja, schön war's 

Apropos brutal ... kennt hier noch jemand Rise of the Triad?

-sodala


----------



## cAse1 (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel: System Shock 
war einfach nur fasziniert  und das Spiel war Riesig..


----------



## rabe08 (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Computerspiel war "Asteroids" auf dem VC20 - und das war zu dem Zeitpunkt ein aktueller Computer! Scheiße bin ich alt geworden...


----------



## aLiEnHeAd (16. Oktober 2008)

auf PC: nibbles.bas und gorilla.bas
davor auf ner Sun SparcStation: hack, SDI und lunar lander


----------



## rabe08 (16. Oktober 2008)

Achso, und PC-Spiel: Midwinter, falls sich daran noch jemand erinnern kann... War damals von MicroProse, 1989. Oder war es Mechwarrior -  Crescent Hawks Inception. Bin mir nicht so sicher. Ist schon zu lange her


----------



## Darktauris (16. Oktober 2008)

Als ich 1986 meinen ersten C64 unter dem Weihnachtsbaum hatte, war Winter Games von Epix aus dem Jahr 1985 das erste Spiel daß ich gespielt habe.
Boah ist daß lange her!


----------



## xotoxic242 (16. Oktober 2008)

*Erstes PC Spiel*

Hmm...schwer zu sagen da ich damals als ich den TBird (486 DX 25 mit Turbo Taste DX50) gekauft habe (bzw. mein Vater  ) einige Spiele gleich mitgenommen habe.

Als echtes erstes PC Spiel kann ich somit wirklich nur Wing Commander 1 nennen.Der Grund überhaupt warum ich mir einen PC gewünscht habe.Vorher natürlich die ganze 8-Bit Ära mitgemacht wie Atari 800XL,Atari 130 XE,C64,bzw 16 Bit Amiga,Atari 1040 ST.

Aufm PC hatte ich damals noch Comanche 1 und Alone in the Dark 1 und natürlich Monkey Island 1 sowie Indiana Jones 1.
Diese Games waren die ersten.
 Eine schöne Zeit voller Games die mit liebe gemacht wurden.


----------



## Huskyboy (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Erstes PC Spiel*



			
				xotoxic242 am 16.10.2008 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm...schwer zu sagen da ich damals als ich den TBird (486 DX 25 mit Turbo Taste DX50) gekauft habe (bzw. mein Vater  ) einige Spiele gleich mitgenommen habe.



das war umgekehrt, es war ein DX50 wenn man "Turbo" deaktivierte waren es dann nurnoch 25, das war damit alte spiele liefen, ich glaub der DX2/66 war dann der letzte mit so einer funktion


----------



## xtension (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Erstes PC Spiel*

"Mein" erstes Spiel war ein "Indiana Jones (and the Last Crusade .... glaub ich)" Jump 'n' Run auf dem Amiga 500 meines Bruders.

Das erste Spiel auf meinem eigenen Amiga 600 war "Monkey Island 2" (oh... wenn ich mich nur an dieses ewige Diskettenwechseln erinnere ............... )

Mein erstes PC-Spiel (Pentium 2 // Intel BX440 Chipsatz // nVidia Riva TNT2 onboard) war "Battle Ise: Der Andosia Konflikt (oder so ähnlich)

ach ja das waren noch Zeiten .......


----------



## FragZShoX (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Erstes PC Spiel*

mein erstes Spiel war Crysis Warhead, mann mann mann... das warn noch zeiten Leute. Damals hat mich diese einfache Grafik fasziniert, heutzutage ist das natürlich ausgelutscht. Mal sehen was das ganze neue Zeug so bringt, Pacman und Pong sollen ziemlich gut sein, aber auch Hardware Hungrig.


----------



## Enisra (16. Oktober 2008)

ich glaube bei mir war´s das erste der MS Flightsimulator 4
damals, von bald 20 Jahren auf einem 286 von AMD und glaub noch auf 5 1/4" Diskette




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vorallem so Richtig Lustig war das noch ohne Joystick, nur mit den Pfeiltasten fliegen oder erst Landen und vorallem ohne irgendwelche Englischkenntnisse oder Internet wo man mal nachkucken hät können wozu die ganzen Steuerelemente wie Klappen, Trimmung gut sein sollen oder wie man die Funknavigation nutzt
alles immer nur auf gut Glück versucht, man hat ja nix verstanden im Menü

da hatte man sogar noch ein Szenario bei dem man einen Doppedecker fliegen und kämpfen konnte
aber trefft mal ein Flugzeug das aus nur 4 Strichen für Rumpf, Flügel und Leitwerk besteht


----------



## Cocojambo (16. Oktober 2008)

Also mein erstes PC Spiel war das Spiel "Comic" auf einem alten 368 oder 386 sry ^^ Jump and Run vom feinsten
Ich finde leider keine Bilder mehr, das tollste an dem Spiel war, dass es einen Zauberstab zum beamen gab dessen Funktion man auf "rücktaste" auslöste, dies wussten wir alle nicht, nur durch zufälliges streiten mit einem freund berührten wir die Taste und haben anschließend das Spiel durch spielen können.

Weiteres war P.O.D. ein rennspiel auch ganz toll 

und dann natürlich Die Siedler 2
alle 3 spiele bis zum bitteren Ende durchgespielt...


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Oktober 2008)

Paperboy, C64


----------



## Jojoselavi (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Erstes PC Spiel*



			
				FragZShoX am 16.10.2008 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> mein erstes Spiel war Crysis Warhead, mann mann mann... das warn noch zeiten Leute. Damals hat mich diese einfache Grafik fasziniert, heutzutage ist das natürlich ausgelutscht. Mal sehen was das ganze neue Zeug so bringt, Pacman und Pong sollen ziemlich gut sein, aber auch Hardware Hungrig.


öhm sollte der witzig sein?!


----------



## olaf37 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Erstes PC Spiel*

Mein erstes Pc-Spiel war Privateer auf ein 386 DX40 colani disign.
hat 100 DMark damals gekostet das war 1993.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*



			
				Lagu am 16.10.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein erstes Spiel war damals Doom auf einem Pentium 1 mit 90Mhz. Heute könnte ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen einen Shooter ohne die freie Sichtbewegung und lediglich mit Pfeiltasten zu spielen. Wenn ich mir als Vergleich den dritten Teil von Doom anschaue ist es doch erstaunlich was sich so getan hat im laufe der Zeit...



Hehe 90 Mhz jaaa jaaa  ...mein erster PC (bin erst sehr spät auf den PC gekommen) war 1995 ein 120 Mhz und satte 4 MB RAM PC mit einer riesigen 1,18 GB Festplatte. Mein allererstes Spiel auf einem PC war wohl 3D Pinball (was es ja gratis zu Windoof gab) und andere Freewaregames, aber das allererste gekaufte PC Spiel war C&C 1: Der Tiberiumkonflikt. Habs damals bei einem Freund gesehen und wollte es daraufhin unbedingt haben 

Wenn man mal bedenkt, dass ich 13 Jahre später 4000 MB RAM statt 4 MB RAM und 1000 GB statt 1,18 GB und 12000 Mhz statt 120 Mhz habe, stellt man fest wie sich die Leistung der Hardware ver100facht bis ver1000facht hat.


----------



## SCUX (16. Oktober 2008)

bei einem Freund auf dem CommodoreVC20 gab es ein geiles Flaschenschießen...mit Pistole direkt auf den Bildschirm....finde aber nix bei Google darüber   

mein erster Computer war derC64...

Spiele waren natürlich in erster Linie Sportspiele..WinterGames...SommerGames usw usw


----------



## GTStar (16. Oktober 2008)

Uh, ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es Castle, Worm oder Nethack war. Jedenfalls waren alle drei rein Ascii-Code-Spiele


----------



## Gustavo (16. Oktober 2008)

er


----------



## CKaneD (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel war "Powerhouse". Als fest stand, dass wir einen PC bekommen habe ich mir schon einen Monat vorher die PC Games gekauft in der ein Test dazu war. Naja, wenige Tage später hatte ich dann auch das Spiel (allerdings keinen PC um es zu spielen, der kam ja erst 2 Wochen später). Als dann C&C, AoE und Warcraft kamen hat der PC endgültig meinen SNES abgelöst


----------



## Gahli (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel war Age of Empires 2. Ich weiss noch wie ich mal bei einem Kollegen zu Hause das Spiel zum ersten Mal gesehen hab und ich war sofort fasziniert. Meine Eltern fanden das aber nicht so toll und so wurde nichts aus einem eigenen AoE 2 ... bis sie sich einen neuen PC kauften und dort war AoE 2 vorinstalliert. Da gab es für mich kein Halten mehr


----------



## matzewitt (16. Oktober 2008)

Also bei wars "Wings of Fury" auf nem Amiga 500. Das waren noch Zeiten! Da waren Disketten noch grösser als DVDs heute...


----------



## Gustavo (16. Oktober 2008)

Na da hab ich mich eben wohl vertan. 

Nun mein erstes Game war LHX. Eine Hubschraubersimulation die man per Tastatur spielen mußte. Ich saß Wochen vor meinem 286 mit 16MB RAM und 33 MHZ Takt ( so glaub ich war es )
Ich mußte damals die Tastatur und die Soundkarte noch in den hohen Speicher (so sagte man damals ) be Hand laden. Man ging in die autoexec.bat  und setzte ein LH vor die Zeile in der die Soundtreiber geladen wurde.
Einfach irre. 
Dann kam Doom 1, X-Wing mit 12 disketten zum Installieren.... , Privateer, und an Biing kann ich mich noch gut errinern. 
Das erste mal ein neues Bord kaufen . Bei Vobis. einen 348 DX 2...wahnsinn. Dazu noch extra 4MB Ram für 80 Mark glaub ich. 
Naja, aber mein erstes Game war LHX. Würde echt was geben das noch mal zu sehen.


----------



## X3niC (16. Oktober 2008)

Commander KeenGÖTTLICH


----------



## PunkFan15 (16. Oktober 2008)

The Secret of Monkey Island! love it


----------



## Shinizm (16. Oktober 2008)

Das erste war auf eine Phillips irgendwas Konsole...lange vor dem c64 ..


----------



## Lordghost (16. Oktober 2008)

also da es ja um COMPUTERspiele geht, ned um amiga, PS oder sonstwas: mist... es war Diablo 1 oder Total Annihilation oder Heroes 1, aber da liegen nur ein paar stunden oder tage zwischen den spielen xD

Blub


----------



## IXS (16. Oktober 2008)

Boulder Dash auf dem Atari 800 XL. Keine andere Version hat je das Flair des Originals getoppt. Peter Liepa hat damals ein programmtechnisches Meisterwerk geschaffen. 
Das Spiel ließ einem keine Ruhe, bis ich nicht alle Level in allen Schwierigkeitsstufen durch hatte. 
Der kleine Rockford war schnell gelangweilt und tappste mit dem Fuß, wenn man den Bildschirm betrachtete und überlegte, wie man so manche Tücke schaffen kann. Zurecht, denn jeder Level hat eine zeitliche Begrenzung.


----------



## ShiZon (16. Oktober 2008)

Pac Man auf C64, das hab ich damals wie blöd gezockt!


----------



## JBevera (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub, dass erste Spiel, das ich gespielt habe war "Tank Wars" oder so ähnlich.
Spielt sich wie Worms, nur ohne Bewegungen, spezial Waffen und Würmern ^^
An Weihnachten bin ich mit meinem zehn Jahre älteren Bruder immer aufn Dachboden von meinem Opa gegangen und hab des mit ihm gespielt.
Glücklicherweise hat er mich immer gewinnen lassen... 
kA warum mein Opa nen PC hatte. Wir hatten keinen.

Hab dann bei meinem Nachbar Spiele wie "Indiana Jones" und "Commander Keen" gezockt.
Zu der Zeit hatten wir zu Hause glaub ich nur nen Mega Drive und keinen PC. 

Danke für die Erinnerungen... war 'ne schöne Zeit. Kann sie leider nicht irgendwelchen JAhreszahlen und Systemen zu ordnen.

Irgendwann gings auf jedenfall weiter mit unserem ersten PC und "Tomb Raider", verbunden mit Grafikfehlern und Abstürzen und einer darauffolgenden langjährigen Beziehung zu meiner Playstation (†) RIP.


----------



## Dr-Brot (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel war Petterson und Findus 2. Mein erstes WIRKLICHES Spiel war "Croc: The legend of the Gobbos". Screenshot gibt es hier: http://www.newzonepsx.net/web/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/croc3.JPG
Ich saß immer mit weit aufgerissenen Augen neben meinem großen Bruder und war immer total Happy als ich dann endlich auch mal Spielen durfte


----------



## KalleHirsch (16. Oktober 2008)

"Big Game Fishing" (ca. 1991/92) DOS

Das Besondere an dieser Hochsee-Angelsimulation war der schrille Kreischton, welcher den Kampf mit dem Fisch untermalte, sowie die Joystick-Steuerung. Abgesehen davon, dass es unglaublich schwer war einen großen Fisch ins Boot zu holen, war es geradezu unmöglich genug zu fangen, um das Material für den nächsten virtuellen Angelausflug zu finanzieren. Trotzdem hat seitdem kein Spiel derartige Schweißausbrüche erzielt, indem das Bild eines springenden Schwertfisches eingeblendet wurde (denn dann bestand die Gefahr einer gerissenen Schnur). Mein erstes und über Monate hinweg einziges Computerspiel.


----------



## xotoxic242 (16. Oktober 2008)

Was wollt Ihr den nu? Im Topic steht: Was war Ihr erstes Computerspiel?
Im Text oben steht:Nennen Sie uns Ihr erstes PC-Spiel, inklusive einem kurzen Statement!  .............

1. Video Spiel: PONG auf diesem System: http://www.pong-picture-page.de/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=39&products_id=207

1. 8-bit Spiel in "Maschinensprache" also nich Basic: Air Strike I bzw. Modul Jungle Hunt

1. 16-Bit Spiel Atari ST:   Captn Blood

1. 16 bit Amiga Spiel: Silkworm

1. PC Spiel: Wing Commander I


----------



## IXS (16. Oktober 2008)

Centrice am 16.10.2008 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, mein erstes Spiel war The Great Giana Sisters aufn C64. *Hatte damals sogar die Original Version davon.* jaja, das waren noch zeiten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie das? Rainbow Arts wurde es doch untersagt, das Spiel zu verkaufen.
Und das, weil das Spiel  den Leveldesign von den Mario Brothers nahezu 1 zu 1 kopierte.


----------



## Liar (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube, mein allererstes Computerspiel war Elite, welches meine Faszination für's Weltraum-Genre begründete, das heute leider so gut wie ausgestorben ist. Ich verbrachte damals Stunden am Tag damit, von System zu System zu reisen, um Handelsware für einen guten Preis zu verticken. Spannungsmomente bestanden vor Allem in den (nach damaligem Standard) spannenden Gefechten und natürlich dem kniffligen Andocken an die quadratischen Raumstationen. Der Nachfolger konnte bei mir nicht annährend die Faszination hervorrufen (allerdings war ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch schon von Wing Commander 3 und 4 verwöhnt).


----------



## Mantis (17. Oktober 2008)

"Worms" von Team 17 !


----------



## Kneipenwalker (17. Oktober 2008)

Das ist richtig lange her, als Zocken noch geil war....

Mein erstes Telespiel war Pong, das hat man bloß mit einem Schieberegler gespielt.. 

Dann die legende C64 mit Datasette, ich drückte das erste mal auf Play und Galaga wurde gestartet, in der nächsten Stunde wurden auch noch Frogger, Saxxon und Neptuns Dauther geladen.
Ich habe bestimmt bei Kaiser und Hanse mehr Playtime als auf meinem WoW Account.

Dann wurde mein Erspartes in einen Amiga 500 gesteckt, die ersten Spiele war dort Paradroid,IK+ und Babarian (Der Gnom war echt ein Highlight...).

Auf dem PC (286 AT mit Turbotaste) war Kingsquest mein erstes Spiel.

HILFEEE BIN ALT....


----------



## drexen (17. Oktober 2008)

Das erste Spiel das ich jemals gespielt habe war Frogger auf dem PC meines Vaters. Und ich war grottenschlecht. Glaube man kann es an einer Hand abzählen wie oft ich es über die Straße geschafft habe, aber ich war auch arsch jung.

Mein erstes eigenes Spiel war dann der erste Teil von The Legend of Kyrandia. Ich erinnere mich noch genau, welche Mystik, Magie und welchen Respekt dieses Spiel mit seiner Geschichte, seiner Grafik und den Rätseln in mir ausgelöst hat. Das habe ich seitdem nieweider bei einem Computerspiel erlebt. Es war das richtige Spiel zur richtigen Zeit.

Mein PC hatte damals einen Intel Overdrive Prozessor und eine Vesa Local Bus Grafikkarte. Man - war ich damals stolz darauf. Rückblickend war das natürlich schon damals der totale Hardware Schrott der sich niemals durchsetzten konnte. Aber ich habe die Grafikkarte und die CPU trotzdem bis heute aufgehoben 

Hier mal zwei Bilder von von Legend of Kyrandia (man kommen da Erinnerungen hoch! Glaube ich installiere es mal wieder!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huskyboy (17. Oktober 2008)

Kyrandia? 1 und hand of fate befinden sich beide auf meiner DOS Partition, 3 hab ich zwar nur ist momentan das laufwerk mit den Imagedateien der Spiele rappelvoll.. gleich mal teil 1 spielen


----------



## Peter23 (17. Oktober 2008)

Gustavo am 16.10.2008 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Na da hab ich mich eben wohl vertan.
> 
> Nun mein erstes Game war LHX. Eine Hubschraubersimulation die man per Tastatur spielen mußte. Ich saß Wochen vor meinem 286 mit 16MB RAM und 33 MHZ Takt ( so glaub ich war es )
> Ich mußte damals die Tastatur und die Soundkarte noch in den hohen Speicher (so sagte man damals ) be Hand laden. Man ging in die autoexec.bat  und setzte ein LH vor die Zeile in der die Soundtreiber geladen wurde.
> ...


http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://takegame.com/simulators/pictures/lhx.gif&imgrefurl=http://takegame.com/simulators/htm/lhx.htm&h=400&w=640&sz=25&hl=de&start=1&um=1&usg=__VrUOyC2IQhueaAVTeJ4tsry5pTE=&tbnid=nIoFsj4ORF_iaM:&tbnh=86&tbnw=137&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dlhx%2Battack%2Bchopper%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26channel%3Ds%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:de:official%26sa%3DX


----------



## gabber28 (17. Oktober 2008)

mein erstes Game auf dem pc war Anstoss und zwar auf dem pc von meinem vater der hatte ihn aus seinem Büro mit nach hause gebracht. Dann haben ich und mein dad abende da vor gehockt und Anstoss gezockt. kurz darauf kammen in der schule computer kurse mit monkey island 1 das waren noch zeiten


----------



## Dosentier (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes PC-Spiel war Star Wars Dark Force, oder es hiess glaube ich nur Dark Force .

Habe es damals auf meinem ersten PC gepsielt der ganze 100MHz hatte 

Und ich glaub ich war damals schon von der Grafik total beeindruckt, wobei wenn ich mir das heute nochmal ansehen würde, dann würd ich warscheinlich Kopfschmerzen bekommen


----------



## BleedMage (17. Oktober 2008)

Bleisfuss, für den 4/86er^^


----------



## bullveyr (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Game war "Spider" für den C64 irgendwann in den 80er. War ein sehr simples Jump ’n’ Run welches mein Bruder und ich zusammen mit dem C64 zu Weihnachten bekommen haben. Haben den C64 gleich an den TV angeschlossen und gezockt, ach die gute alte Zeit.


----------



## Peh84 (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein ersten PC bekam ich 1993... einen 386er mit 33mhz. und 4 mb RAM ohne Soundkarte 
Das erste spiel, schwer zu sagen. Womöglich war es entity. Da ging es, ich sag mal, um ne heisse Braut, die durch die Zeit? reiste und irgendwelche Monster bekämpfte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider is es sehr schwer heutzutage etwas über das Spiel zu erfahren. Ich habe den 3. Level nie geschafft. Lag wohl daran das die Lebensenergie = Munition = Zeit war.


----------



## LuckyLacky (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes eigenes war Erben der Erde aus der Bestseller Games  Davor bei meinem Vater Comander Keen und irgendwas mit Gorillas die sich mit Bananenbomben abwerfen, so mit Winkel und Stärke eintippen


----------



## kalalou (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel? Wow, da musste ich doch ein wenig überlegen. Es war "Future Tank" auf dem Amiga 500. Ein Freund hatte es mir geschenkt - wir haben die halbe Nacht durchgespielt.


----------



## cHarLiE-manSOn (17. Oktober 2008)

Prince of Persia oder Blockout (dieses 3D-Tetris), eins von beiden muss es gewesen sein. Da ging was auf dem alten 386 mit der Turbotaste!


----------



## FrankyB (17. Oktober 2008)

Meiner erstes Spiel war für den VC64.
Ich glaube so um 1985 herum.
Bard's Tale
Und danach Elite


Ach das waren noch Zeiten.
Seufz


----------



## eagle73 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:Welches war Ihr erstes Computerspiel?*

Mein allererstes Computerspiel lief auf einem Heimcomputer von Texas Instruments mit der Bezeichnung "TI-99/4A" und trug den Titel "Nanuk, der Eskimo" (ein simpler "Frogger"-Clone). Das war, glaube ich 1980/81...

Darauf folgten:
C64:  Lemans (1983/84)
Amiga: F/A 18 Interceptor (1989)
PS1: Tekken (lag 1996 der Playstation 1 bei)
PC: Falcon 4.0 (1999)


----------



## Flo66R6 (17. Oktober 2008)

DoctorDeathMV am 16.10.2008 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach halt: Es gab ja noch ein Leben vor dem PC. Der Amiga. Kennt jemand Turrican 1 noch? das war wirklich das erste. Oh man, ich bin alt...



Oh ja! Das habe ich damals geliebt! Ich hab's hinterher auf Zeit durchgezockt, ohne auch nur ein einziges Leben zu verbrauchen    Am Ende hatte man dann so um die 80 Leben 

Habe heute noch den genialen Soundtrack (von Chris Hülsbeck) im Ohr    Das war aber auch so ziemlich das einzige Jump & Run (bis auf das ebenfalls geniale Great Giana Sisters auf dem C64), das ich wirklich ausdauernd gespielt habe.

Grüße, 

Flo


----------



## jojo-sp (17. Oktober 2008)

F-19 Stealth Fighter für DOS von Microprose.

Das Spiel erschien 1988 und es war definitiv nicht so schwer wie mein Falcon 3.0 von 1991.

Leider gibt es momentan keine guten und neuen Flugsims mehr. Der letzte war Eurofighter Typhoon


----------



## Flo66R6 (17. Oktober 2008)

Sodala am 16.10.2008 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos brutal ... kennt hier noch jemand Rise of the Triad?



Oh ja   
Das war damals ein ziemlich cooler Shooter den ich damals an meinem ersten eigenen PC (486 DX4 100) gespielt habe. Da gab's noch nichts mit Zensur und ähnlichem Kram (ich habe zumindest nichts davon mitbekommen). Die Gewaltdarstellungen waren zwar Pixelig aber deftig (genau wie im alten Doom 1 auch, ich sage nur "Warten bis der Gegner an einer Tonne vorbeirennt und dann auf die Tonnen Schießen *splatter*).

Flo


----------



## ElBorbah (17. Oktober 2008)

An mein erstes Computerspiel kann ich mich garnicht mehr erinnern. Das habe ich wohl bei einem Kumpel gespielt der ne Menge Spiele hatte. Mein erstes selbstgekauftes Spiel war die C64-Version von Pool of Radiance. Das beinhaltete 4 oder 5 Disketten. Verlies man eine Stadt, musste man in der Regel die Diskette wechseln und der nachfolgende Ladevorgang dauerte gefühlte 5 Minuten. Während der Ladens fiel mir ab und zu ein, dass ich vergessen hatte Heiltränke oder sonstwas in der Stadt zu kaufen... Abgesehen von den damals üblichen technischen "Mängeln" war PoR ein ziemlich gutes Rollenspiel und ich hatte viel Spass damit.
Mein erstes Automatenspiel war Asteroids. Damals standen Spielautomaten noch auf Rummelplätzen und jedes Kind durfte Markstücke darin versenken.


----------



## Nightstalker66 (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes war glaub ich GTA1 hab es denke ich mit 6 oder  gespielt ^^

Prince of Persia war auch eins der ersten, wann war das schwer.


----------



## Rockska (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr richtig erinnern. Aber ich glaube eines der ersten Games war Rick Dangerous. Glaube das war auf dem Amiga 500. Habe auch noch einen Weltraum Shoot em Up im Kopf, man konnte am Level Ende neue Waffen etc... kaufen und der Händler war ein hässliches Alien. Wenn ich denn Namen doch noch wüsste. War auf jedenfall gut gemacht. Irgendwas mit Xenor oder Xenox. Habe immernoch die Musik im Kopf 

Das waren echt noch Zeiten...


----------



## Kevex (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes spiel (auch wenns nicht mir allein gehörte) war entweder "shufflepuck cafe" oder ein spiel aus der Pinball Dreams reihe für den amiga 1200 (glaub ich)

Damals müsste ich so circa 3-4 jahre alt gewesen sein, denn mit 5 jahren hatte ich den NES bei mir im zimmer stehen


----------



## razielooo (17. Oktober 2008)

also mein erstes pc game war KEEN (1)  und STUNTS und ein Adventure Game von der PDS (klingt komisch is aber so..und ich fand das game echt geil! nur zu empfehlen!^^)....


----------



## r4scal (17. Oktober 2008)

Im Jahre 1992 kaufte ich mir mein erstes PC Spiel und zwar Stunt Island von Disney Interactive. Damals war ich 11 Jahre alt. Ziel des Spiels war es zwar Filme zu drehen, da dies aber viel zu kompliziert war habe ich das Spiel ausschliesslich zum herumfliegen genutzt. Die Grafik war für damals echt toll und ich erinnere mich wie ich wieder und wieder in einen 3D canyon geflogen bin. Mein zweites Spiel war The Legecy von Microprose.


----------



## Mailman21 (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel war Comanche: Operation White Lightning.
Das Kuriose war. Damals war gerade der 486 DX-33 die Top Maschine. Für Comanche brachte es aber eine besonders gute Grafikkarte. Wenn diese nicht über mindestens 1MB (das ist KEIN Schreibfehler) verfügte, verweigerte die für damals sensationelle Voxel Grafik den Dienst.
Der Händler hatte mich noch gefragt, ob ich denn wirklich eine 1MB Karte haben wolle, die sei doch so teuer. Keine Ahnung welches Modell es war, aber ich musste dieses Spiel einfach haben. Ansonsten war es mit 4MB RAM und einer 130MB Festplatte eine Höllenmaschine.


----------



## Huskyboy (17. Oktober 2008)

Comanche lief auch auf einer 512kb Grafikkarte und einem 386er

das war ja der Clou daran, es sah gut aus, hatte aber weniger Hardware hunger als Strike Commander.. das wollte ja auch gleich nen 486 DX/2 66 haben, ein schelm wer böses dabei denkt das in der Packung gleich nen riesen werbeposter dafür drin war in DinA2 .. 

wobei gut so ne sache ist, wir fanden Duplogroße pixel damals halt ungemein sexy


----------



## PC-FREAK345 (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Computer Spiel ich hab ziemlich spät erst angefangen Ago of Empires 2!


----------



## TheEngine01 (17. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm.. mein erstes Computerspiel war Goff auf einem KC 85/3 (DDR-Computer). Goff war so etwas wie Snake, nur das man da mit einem kleinen runden Mänchen die Äpfel eingesammelt hat und es immer schneller wurde.. und jeder Schritt einen Ton abgab.. Man war das schwer.. Nach der Wende kam dann der C64 ins Haus.. dann ein Amiga 500+.. dann mein erster PC .. 100Mhz, 1 gig FP, 16 MB Ram und einer Diamond Viper Grafikkarte mit 256 kb ram, sowie eine Soundblaster.. hat alles damals so um die 5000,. DM gekostet.. Naja.. Außer dem PC habe ich noch alle Rechner plus einen Amiga 600, Amiga 1200HD, SNES, Gameboy, PSP und natürlich einen PC der auf dem Stand der Zeit ist.. Habe auch noch so ziemlich viele Spiele für meine Rechner.. und außerdem funktionieren die noch alle.. Amiga 500+ ist sogar noch aufgebaut und meine Söhne zocken damit...

Ist für mich Nostalgie und Kult... und die Spiele waren damals meiner Ansicht nach weitaus besser als die meisten der heutigen Zeit..


----------



## STIFLER1989 (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Computer Spiel war Ghostbusters auf dem Commodore 64 und dann auf dem Super Nintendo war es International Superstar Soccer Deluxe (ISS DELUXE)
Dieses Spiel kennt auf jedenfall jeder Pro Evolution Fan!


----------



## _Slayer_ (17. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, ich habe erst sehr viel später angefangen am PC zu zocken, als die Meisten anderen hier. Mein erstes selbstgekauftes Spiel war damals Project I.G.I. für etwa 70 Mark. Das habe ich wochen- und monatelang am ersten eigenen PC (Pentium III mit 900Mhz, 128MB RAM und GeForce 2MX *g*) gespielt und es war super.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes PC Spiel war Unreal Tournament (das von 99). War damals absolut Hammer, habe das stundenlang gespielt, vor allem Facing Worlds fand ich klasse, ist meien Lieblings-UT Map 

Habe aber eigentlich zuerst SNES gespielt, der PC kam erst danach, mein allererstes SPiel war somit Super Street Fighter II, the New Challengers, spiele ich heute noch mit meinem bruder 

edit: Argh, hab für den PC noch Aquanoid vergessen, damals schon auf einem sensationellen 16MHz Rechner, der sich auf Knopfdruck auf 8MHz umschalten lies  :-o


----------



## AnimalM2404 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Computerspiel war  aus der Rollenspielserie "Wizardry". "Bane of the cosmic forge" hieß das gute Stück. Was Rollenspiele anging ein echter Brocken : ) Eine Party aus sechs tapferen Helden durch dunkle Dungeons führen, Dialoge wurden noch von Hand eingetippt und die Grafik war . . . na ja, ich hatte für meinen 286er leider nur einen Herkules Monochrom-Monitor (schwarz und gelb). Das sah natürlich nicht so fantastisch aus wie heutige Games. Der Spielspaß war dennoch enorm hoch und die länge des Spiels (dank der Megabyte verschlingenden Installation von fünf  5,1/4-Disketten) ebenfalls beachtlich : )

Würde liebend gern das Spiel war wieder zocken. Glaube es würde mich auch heute noch begeistern.


----------



## burningbyte (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Waren bei mir eigentlich zwei, weil ich beide mit meinem ersten PC zusammen gekauft habe. Star Trek Judgement Rites und Burntime... Davor aber schon auf dem Amiga so einiges bekannte gespielt, damals wurde ja fast alles noch portiert inkl. Lucas Arts Adventures und dem Flügel Commander.


----------



## Huskyboy (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

was hält dich denn davon ab es zu spielen?. Nur mal so gefragt?..  es läuft problemlos in der DOSBox


----------



## Sirguido (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes PC Spiel war das Spiel Elite auf einen Schneider / Amstrad CPC 464 mit integrierter Datasette.
Das Spiel kam 1984 oder 85 auf den Markt und hatte mit einer 3D Vektorgrafik geglänzt.Mit dem Raumschiff konnte man zunächst praktisch nur Handel treiben, und vom Erlös weitere Ausrüstung kaufen. Mit besserer Ausstattung bzw. Bewaffnung konnte man auch Metalle auf Asteroiden abbauen, Piraten jagen, oder selbst als solcher tätig werden, sowie einige  Spezialaufträge absolvieren. Ziel war es, die Kampfstufe „Elite“ zu erreichen.
Tja lang lang ist es her


----------



## SentryBot02 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

An das erste Spiel, das ich gespielt habe, erinnere ich mich leider nicht mehr, damals war ich noch zu jung.

Mein erstes Spiel, das ich selbst bekommen habe, war das gute, alte RAYMAN.
Tolles Jump´n´Run, damals noch aufm 486er (33Mhz auf Knopfdruck 66^^)


----------



## Scifius (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

In Sachen PC-Spiele war ich ein absoluter Spätstarter, da ich vorher andere Interessen hatte. Mein erstes Spiel war mit 19 "Age of Empires", das mich vor allem wegen meines Interesses für Geschichte ansprach. Das tolle Spielprinzip und die für die damalige Zeit gelungene Grafik sorgten dafür, dass ich dann etwa 3 Jahre lang fast nichts anderes spielte.


----------



## coolchiller (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Das erste Spiel, dass ich jemals gespielt hab, weiß ich nicht mehr. Aber das erste, welches ich gekauft habe, war GTA 2. Ich hatte mir den ersten Aldi-PC gekauft und dazu eben GTA2, was mir immer noch ab und zu Laune macht zu spielen  Der PC ist jetzt natürlich was neues ausgetauscht worden ;D


----------



## sennenhund (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Viele Spiele die mein vater damals mitgebracht hat sind schon aufgelistet, Prince Of Persia, Monkey Island, Duke Nukem 1 fehlt hier. Aber die ersten Spiele die Ich mir selber von eigenem Geld damals Gekauft habe waren "Luftwaffe Commander" und "Bleifuss" auf ner Computer-Messe in Mönchengladbach in der Kaiser-Friedrich-Halle  zusammen 40DM glaub ich^^


----------



## Huskyboy (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*



			
				SentryBot02 am 17.10.2008 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> An das erste Spiel, das ich gespielt habe, erinnere ich mich leider nicht mehr, damals war ich noch zu jung.
> 
> Mein erstes Spiel, das ich selbst bekommen habe, war das gute, alte RAYMAN.
> Tolles Jump´n´Run, damals noch aufm 486er (33Mhz auf Knopfdruck 66^^)



es war immer noch umgehrt, das war ein 66er der auf knopfdruck eben nurnoch mit 33 lief... i


----------



## Denis10 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes PC Spiel war Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot auf einem Pentium 100, danach folgten Grand Prix 2 und Tomb Raider 2.


----------



## Occulator (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein allerersten Spiele waren Blockout und Lemmings


----------



## Cityboy (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Hallo zusammen,
mein allererstes Spiel ..hm.. das war noch in der Atari Ära . . da hatte ich einen Atari 800 XL mit Turboloader.. der Tape Kasetten abgespielt hatte *g* .. da war so eine Spiel Sammlung mit so einem Raumschiff... wo man am Bildschirmrand sich im kreis bewegt hat und die feindlichen Schiffe abgeschossen hat..- und so pro Level die ganzen Planeten bereist hat. Des weiteren gabs da noch so ein Spiel namens  "Harry" .. das war so ein Strichmänchen das sich in den Sand gegraben hatte, und mit Steinen Vögel wegeschossen hatte. ansonsten später auf den Amiga Maniacmansion und Goblins 1+2 glaub ich. 
Das erste Spiel allerdings das ich selbst dann von meinen eigenen Taschengeld gekauft habe war Ufo Enemy Unknown .. das mit satten 120 DM zu buche ging.


----------



## hansus (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Spiel war (Die Reise ins) Labyrinth auf dem C64, eine Umsetzung des gleichnamigen Films mit David Bowie. War aber nicht sehr berauschend. Das 1. Spiel, das ich mir gekauft habe, war Gauntlet III - The final quest für den C64. Schon besser.


----------



## ASuB (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel überhaupt war Super Mario Bros auf NES.
Und mein erstes PC-Spiel war Maniac Mansion oder Prince of Persia  ...ich weiß das jetzt garnicht mehr so genau. Hab das als kleiner Pups im Alter von 6 Jahren bei meinem Cousin gespielt.


Die ersten eigenen Spiele waren 1996 Riddle of Master Lu und Bleifuss, als auch der erste eigene Rechner ins Haus kam. Haben damals noch eine Spielesammlung dazugeholt und da waren die beiden dabei und ich glaub Riddle of Master Lu und Maniac Mansion haben mich geprägt.......ich spiel immer noch gerne Adventures!!!


----------



## Aithir (17. Oktober 2008)

Auf dem C64 war es Oil Imperium, war die Art von Spielen, die mich am meisten motivierten doch mal Hand an einem Computer zu legen und auf dem PC war es Tie Fighter, hatte ich bei einem Preisausschreiben gewonnen, leider ein halbes Jahr vor den Erwerb meines eines PCs.


----------



## Cant (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes PC Spiel war (wenn man C64 dazu zählen kann) Wizard of Wor.

Achja das waren noch zeiten und es war Multiplayerfähig.


----------



## Tactical-Massa (17. Oktober 2008)

mein erstes Spiel war AoE II, als ich '98 meinen PC bekommen hab, hab ich es gleich mitgeschenkt bekommen, weil ich es bei einem freund gesehen hab und toll fand...aus heutiger sicht macht es mir aber nur über lan mit anderen spaß...


----------



## PassitheRock (17. Oktober 2008)

Also mein erstes PC Spiel war damals Sim City.

Was ich Nächte vor diesem Spiel verbracht habe und meine Stadt aufgebaut hatte^^
Ich war echt hin und weg von der gansen Thematik


----------



## GremlinGizmo (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,
oh je mein erstes Game......das war nen Hubschrauber Spiel (oder Helicopter) auf dem C16....ja ich hatte tatsächlich einen C16. Basic Progis schreiben damit man Klavier drauf spielen konnte  oder eben solche 
Games wie oben beschrieben. Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr an den Namen, aber es ging darum, einen
Helicopter (oder Hubschrauber ) durch eine Art von Höhle zu steuern, ohne an einer Wand etc. hängen
zu bleiben um dann Menschen in Form von Strichmännchen zu retten und sicher zurück zu bringen.
Danach folgten auf dem C64 bzw. 128'er Summer.- und Winter Games bevor ich auf einem IBM Kompatblen
PC meine ersten Erfahrungen mit einem ID Software Spiel machte (ja, man rennt durch Gänge und knallt diverse Dämonen ab (Teil 1) und gleich die Hardware hochschrauben musste weil Teil 2 nicht mehr so flüssig lief...
 das sind noch Zeiten gewesen, als man den Duke (später dann....) noch in diversen Kaufhäusern erwerben konnte!


----------



## TCPip2k (17. Oktober 2008)

Es war "tanks" gefolgt von Monkey Island 2


----------



## CreechNB (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes PC Soiel war im Jahre 96 "X-Wing vs. Tie Fighter".
Obwohl ich nie online gespielt habe gefiel mir das Spiel sehr gut. Es hat mir in Unmengen an Skirmish Schlachten die Fähigkeiten beigebracht, die ich auch noch bei Freespace, Starlancer und (in begrenztem Maße) bei den X Titeln nutzen konnte  Die simple textbasierte Präsentation war damals kein Problem, die Vorgeschichten für die Kämpfe reichten mir um in der Phantasie eine Story zu haben.

Mein erstes Spiel überhaupt war wohl F/A 18 Interceptor auf dem Amiga. Seltsam, irgendwie hatte ich es schon früher mit der 3D Bewegung  Warum starb das Genre bloß aus? *heul*


----------



## Kr0n (17. Oktober 2008)

Öhh muss man mal überlegen ich glaube entweder SimCity oder Autobahnraser xD wobei es auch Anno 1602 sein könnte ... naja eins von denen xD
und dann hab ich angefangen D2 zu zocken... und das mit 9 xD


----------



## dabodan (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel war Motocross EGA und Mach 3 in CGA-Grafik auf einem Amstrad-PC


----------



## burkh (17. Oktober 2008)

System am 16.10.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Mein erstes Computerspiel war (glaube ich) Heart of Africa auf dem C 64. Keine Kassette, sondern Floppydisk.

Tolles Spiel!

 Man musste Afrika erforschen, Schätze finden, sicher zurückbringen, und sich in der Stadt nicht beklauen lassen! (So im Groben.)

Ich sag ja: "Tolles Spiel!"


----------



## gothicmaster3 (17. Oktober 2008)

Also mein erstes spiel war Dungeon Keeper 1 

Zuerst habe ich immer bei meinem Vater zugeguckt, der konnte das aber nicht wirklich 

Ich liebe dieses Spiel noch heute! Der 2. Teil hat enttäuscht und ich hoffe noch immer auf nen dritten..


----------



## Tharsam (17. Oktober 2008)

Falls Gorilla und Nibbles, die bei DOS dabei waren nicht zählen dann Gianna Sisters von ner 5,25" Disc  Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## UTDARKCTF (17. Oktober 2008)

Jumpin Jack Flash auf dem C16 "Gummicomputer"


----------



## Salandrin (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel war, soweit ich das Dunkel meines Gedächtnisses erhellen kann, Alley Cat.
Als Kind fand ich das Spiel ungeheuer lustig und unterhaltsam, konnte mich wirklich dabei vor Lachen biegen und immer und immer wieder dieselben Situationen durchspielen, ohne mich je groß zu langweilen.


----------



## OyOy (17. Oktober 2008)

Also mein erstes Spiel auf dem PC ist schwer zu beantworten den den ersten selbstgekauften pc war es Wiggels 
hab aber als 12-jähriger eine Philips Spielkonsole G 7000 aus den Späten 70 jahren bekommen 
auf dem markt gab es schon den gameboy bzw N64 zu kaufen also ich war weit hinten her 

auf der Spielkonsole musste man wie beim n64 speicherkarten hineinstecken das ding hatte 2 joysticks und eine tastatur und es gab sogar eine HERR DER RINGE SPIEL und einen PACMAN-verschitt und und und hab ca. 20 spiele gehabt ist aber schon so lange her das ich mich nicht mehr an die titel erinnern kann
aber die spielkonsole gabs schon vor heimpcs also bin ich wirklich ein alter mann

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philips_G7000


----------



## Samuiir (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub mein erstes Computerspiel waren gleich zwei... hab jedenfalls beide am gleichen Tag gespielt... das eine war Jazz Jackrabbit und das andere Heretic... ich glaub Heretic hatte ich als zweites installiert und anschließend nie wieder Jazz Jackrabbit gespielt.  Heretic besaß damals eine unglaubliche Atmosphäre für mich und zudem fand ich es so real. Heutzutage kaum zu glauben, aber mit ein bisschen Phantasie war das Spiel einfach grandios... man fühlte sich wie Rambo in einer Fantasywelt. 
(hab jetzt mal die Commodore Erfahrung nicht mit einbezogen, weil da wüsste ich es wirklich nicht mehr.... obwohl es könnte Blood & Guts gewesen sein... naja wie auch immer.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (17. Oktober 2008)

System am 16.10.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Das erste Computerspiel was ich gespielt habe, war dieses an Tennis erinnernde uralt-Konsolen-Dingens namens Ping oder Pong oder so.
Mein erstes eigenes war 



Spoiler



Wol*enste*n 3D


 und lief auf´m 386 DX 40, bei halber 14"- Bildschirmgröße....


----------



## torti-man (17. Oktober 2008)

Sooo hab in aller ruhe noch mal nachgedacht^^ mein erstes Game war damals für den C64 U- Boot Commander. So änlich hies es wo man verschiedene Ränge bekam. Vom Deckschrubber angefangen usw.  Das muss Anfang der 80er gewesen sein.

Gruß


----------



## jan137 (17. Oktober 2008)

Bei einem Freund konnten wir immer den C64 des großen Bruders nutzen. Die ersten Spiele, an die ich mich noch erinnere waren "Who dares wins", Winter- und Sommerolympiade (bei denen man immer Handkrämpfe vom vielen Joystickschütteln bekam) und natürlich "Barbarian". Später auf dem Atari ST naürlich der erste Teil von "Larry...", populous, Ballerburg usw...


----------



## Demo-Kilian (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes PC Spiel war Fifa 03 ...


----------



## PeterMulligan (17. Oktober 2008)

Lemmings! 1991


----------



## st0nie1203 (17. Oktober 2008)

also mein was grand prix 1, damals ein suchtspiel


----------



## B44L (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes spiel war auf dem C64 "Beziers" (kann mich nicht genau erinnern.. aber irgendwie so hieß das^^) und King Kong.. dann bekam ich ein Amiga500 und dort waren die Spiele, dich ich so gespielt habe "Die Siedler" und "Theme Park" und viele andere, man man man.. ich hatte nen ganzen Karton voll, von illegalen spielen^^
Aber mein erstes selbst gekauftes Spiel war "Die Fugger 2" ^^


----------



## dgehse (17. Oktober 2008)

alles weicheier hier...    

mein erstes spiel war ein aus einer C16 spielezeitschrift abgetipptes basic-spiel !! 

schön waren immer die MC-teile des codes....   zahlenreihen, zahlenreihen, zahlenreihen...



am anfang stand immer n paar stunden tippen, dann n paar stunden tip-fehler-suchen...


----------



## SMB_Horny (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub das erste PC Spiel, dass ich gezockt hatte war Prehistorik oder Lemmings oder so:

Prehistorik:
http://www.classic-pc-games.com/pc/arcade_action/prehistorik.html


----------



## Godyx (17. Oktober 2008)

Monkey Island 2, damals erstanden für schlappe 129 DM^^

Das war der Anstoss dafür, das ich am Ende alle LucasArts Adventures im Schrank stehen hatte.


----------



## DF2 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Stunts 4D Sports Driving


----------



## Maggette88 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Also mein erstes Eigenes PC Spiel war NBA Live 2000 was ich ungefähr Tag und Nacht gezockt hab. Betonung auf eigenes. Davor hatte ich schon son Wintersportspiel und Gorilla auf dem PC von nem Bekannten gezockt.

Dann kamen Age of Empires 1 und Bleifuß 1. 



Spoiler



Aber Tetris war 94 das allererste Videospiel aber das ist ja hier nicht gefragt


----------



## SigHunter (17. Oktober 2008)

*erst*

mein erstes war glaube ich Diggers ...oder xenon megablast, space invaders, cosmo

weiss nicht mehr welches zuerst war ..


----------



## sUnNi-BoY (17. Oktober 2008)

*erst*

bei mir war das ernshaft das ur alte half life 1, was auf meinem pentium 2, 400mhz pc mit 64mb ram und 4mb graka lief (800x600 oder so auf 15zoll)


----------



## Schnucki79 (17. Oktober 2008)

*erst*

Gothic 1 war mein erstes PC Spiel. Ich habe es fast Tag und Nacht gespielt, so hatte es mich gefesselt. Nach Gothic bin ich dann totaler Rollenspielerfan geworden.


----------



## Nope81 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Meine ersten Spiele waren auf einer Kassette (!), die ich zusammen mit einem C64 von meinem Onkel geschenkt bekommen hab. Ghostbusters, Boulderdash, sowas. Aber kann auch sein, das ich das erst später trotz veralteter Technk gespielt hatte, wo ich schon einen PC hatte und das meine ersten Spiele waren.

Das waren dann Zak McKracken, Battlechess und Robot1 (Shareware), allerdings in schwarz-orange Monochromgrafik.
Es war so schön, das die Passwortabfrage manchmal übersprungen wurde... bei 100 Versuchen kam man vielleicht ein Level weiter... und fürs nächste Level dann 200 Versuche.
Für Zak McKracken und Robot1 und Robot 3 bekam ich dann die Codes geschenkt, das waren dann die ersten Spiele, die ich in "Vollversion" besaß xD


----------



## Tiefkuehlpizza20000 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Spiel war Rayman eins für den PC, ungefähr 98/99 rum. Bestach zu seiner Zeit mit wunderschönen, detailreichen Hintergründen und kniffligen Sprungpassagen. Meiner Meinung nach wäre es immernoch eines der besten Jump´n Runs auf dem PC, läuft aber leider nur noch mit Dos-Box


----------



## Sven0815 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

hmm das war glaubich [indiziert], so wie jedes "Ballerspiel" auf dem C64.. obwohl, ne vorher hab ich mal Frog Bog aum Intellivision bei nem Bekannten gespielt, dürfte so gefühlte 200 Jahre her sein^^


----------



## sk357 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Meines war Driver 1!


----------



## AMGdriver (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Le Mans für den C64...   
Das war cool. 

http://www.c64-wiki.de/index.php/Le_Mans



1982.... 

Danach kamen dann...
Rambo 2
Commando 
Airwolf
California Games


----------



## STARSCrazy (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Gameboy-Spiel war das nervenraubende "Fortress of Fear" (1990) mit extrem hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Das erstes PC-Spiel folgte 1994 und war die Budget-Version von Wizardry 7 - Crusaders of the Dark Savant. Darauf spielte ich vor allem Adventures (Kings Quest 7, Simon the Sorcerer 1 & 2, Day of the Tentacle), Rollenspiele (DSA-Nordlandtrilogie), unzählige Wirtschaftssimulationen, sowie Strategiespiele (Warcraft 2)   schön war's


----------



## khazangpa (17. Oktober 2008)

mein erstes überhaupt war glaube ich  "castle" und "snake" auf nem pc-xt mit ca 5-6 mhz 
irgendwann in den 80ern (abgesehen von rudimentärer atari- und c64 erfahrung)

erstes auf nem eigenen pc (glaube auch noch n xt)  war ne sammlung mit test drive 1 und irgendwelchen anderen games (in cga glaube ich), gezockt auf nem bernstein-monitor  

erste farb-erfahrungen glaube ich mit larry 1 und monkey island 1, keen 1  aber kann ich rückblickend alles nicht mehr genau einordnen, zu lang her


----------



## musclecar (17. Oktober 2008)

mein erstes spiel war caterpilar action baustelle^^
ich dummkopf damals ich hatte die auswahl zwischen dem oben genannten spiel und die völker was mich viel mehr interessiert hat
aber da mir meine mutter damals meinen aller ersten pc gekauft hat, sammt monitor( der boxen hatte) hab ich das billigere caterpilar genommen um ihr wenigstens ein bisschen finanziel entgegenzukommen ( hat 20DM gekostet statt 60 DM für völker)


----------



## Batscha (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

mein erstes eigenens pc-spiel war "Victory", welches allerdings wohl kaum jemand kennen wird 

etwa 2 jahre vorher hab ich nen alten rechner mit win 3.0 geschenkt bekommen, mit spielen wie "4D Sports Driving" und dem auch heute noch tollen "Pinball Fantasies".


----------



## golani79 (17. Oktober 2008)

Bin mir jetzt gar nicht mehr sicher, ob es DAS erste Spiel auf dem PC für mich war.
Aber auf alle Fälle war es unter den ersten Titeln die ich damals auf unserem 386er gespielt hab.

Es handelt sich hierbei um: 

Heroes Quest: So you want to be a Hero 

In dem man den Helden noch per Tastatur gesteuert hat und per Befehlszeile angeschafft hat, was er machen sollte. Und das auch noch alles in englisch - also nix mit point and click 
Aufgrund eines Brettspiels mit dem selben Namen musste das Computerspiel später in "Quest for Glory" umbenannt werden.


----------



## cbw249 (17. Oktober 2008)

auf dem c64:

Rambo 
test drive
California Games

PC 
Jagged Alliance


----------



## Huskyboy (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

ich will ja nichts sagen, aber Star Wars Dark Forces ist Indiziert, dafür werbung zu machen ist riskant


----------



## qwertzui (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Bundesliga Manager Professionel. 

Absolut geiles Spiel mit den besten Animationen die man sich vorstellen kann 

Danach kam dann schon Anno 1602


----------



## Sukultan (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW*

Mein erstes Spiel auf dem C64 war "Frogger" !!!

Als erstes 'richtiges' Spiel würde ich "Vermeer" nennen.


----------



## Bubuman68 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW*

Weia, mein erstes eigenes war Flight Simulation auf dem Sinclair ZX Spectrum. War damals 12 und wollte dann Pilot werden. Bin ich aber nie geworden. ...spiel aber immer noch Flight Simulation... nur nicht mehr auf dem Spectrum ,-)
Ansonsten waren die ersteren

- Jet Pac (Spectrum)
- Pitfall (Atari 2600)
- Racing Destruction Set (C64)


----------



## Blaqden (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW*

also mein  erste war age of empires ich war verrückt nach dem spiel und ich bins immer noch^^ ich spiels auch mal immer wieder gerne

gez. Blaqden


----------



## Illuminati (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW*

Uh, das erste PC-Spiel... lang ist's her, ich glaub das war damals Commander Keen was ich mir selbst geholt habe...


----------



## Killercom (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Meins war die Siedler 2. 
Hab mich höllisch gefreut als ich die erste Mission geschaft hab. 

Dannach kam Anno 1602.


----------



## JackTheDipper (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Meins war Need for Speed 3.

Mein Bruder hat seinen ersten Rechner bekommen, ab da an haben wir uns nur so über die Strecke gejagt (und sind gegen Pfosten gefahren *grins*).

PS: KRÄHENFÜßE *klickklick* ...


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Meine ersten Spiele waren

- Boulder Dash
- Kamikaze
- Sabotoer 1 + 2
- IK-Warriors und
- Bomb Jack....

...auf dem Schneider CPC.


----------



## MorbidAngel (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Mein erstes Spiel überhaupt war Bubble Bobble auf dem C64. Den bekam ich irgendwann Mitte/Ende der 80er zu Weihnachten, das Spiel war ein Jump'n Run in dem man mit einem kleinen Drachen Gegner in einer Blase fangen musste um dann draufzuspringen. 

Kurz darauf kamen die Spiele Bruce Lee und Samura Warrior, mit einem Hasen als Hauptcharacter der fiese Schweine-Samurais bekämpft. Fand ich damals mit 10-11 Jahren extrem gross. Auch Rampage war extrem genial - mit einem Monster Wolkenkratzer erklimmen, Menschen futtern und mit Panzern um sich schmeissen. 

Nach meiner Amiga 500 Zeit (unzählige Spiele) kaufte ich mir während der Lehre einen 486 DX2 66 mit CD Rom (war sauteuer damals) war Rebel Assault, 1993 war das glaube ich, mein erstes Spiel auf PC.


----------



## FaFnIr1978 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Falcon Patrol auf nem C64


----------



## Powerhero (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Erstes Videospiel überhaupt: "Combat" für den Atari 2600 (Oh Mann, das war 1977!)

Erstes Computerspiel: "Dungeon Master" für den Atari ST.. 

Tja, alt geworden ich bin, aber trotzdem ein Zocker ich geblieben... was für ein Glück!


----------



## Steamhammer (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Ha, anfang der 90er aufm 386 sx war  Indiana Jones and the fate of Atlantis.....und natürlich X-Wing!


----------



## DarthMajor (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Mein erstes Computerspiel war für den (Brotkasten) Commodore C16 das Spiel Tom von Kingsoft auf Datasette (= Musikkasette aber halt mit Daten). Man wie habe ich dieses Spiel geliebt. Als ich vor etlichen Monaten den C16 wieder entstaubte um zu sehen ob er noch läuft und Tom spielte, war ich vor Nostalgie fast den Tränen nahe. Aber genau wie damals war das Spiel wieder bockeschwer.


----------



## Gomorra10 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Soccer und Atztek aufn C64

und viel viel viel später Doom für mein 486DX 100MHz


----------



## Ornoca (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Eye of the Beholder 2 – The Legend of Darkmoon, habe ich damals als erstes auf den Rechner meines Vaters gespielt, war da glaube ich 6 Jahre oder so alt.

Mein erstes Spiel war "Diablo"

MfG Ornoca.


----------



## Konrad1985 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

boar, erstes Videospiel? keine Ahnung. vielleicht Mortal Kombat. weiß ich nicht mehr

auch bei PC Spielen bin ich mir nicht sicher. ich glaube son olympisches Winterspiel (Winter hieß es, glaube ich) mit Biathlon, Langlauf, Skispringen usw. danach auf jeden Fall Warcraft, Dune 2, Transport Tycoon und Doom


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Konrad1985 am 17.10.2008 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> boar, erstes Videospiel? keine Ahnung. vielleicht Mortal Kombat. weiß ich nicht mehr
> 
> auch bei PC Spielen bin ich mir nicht sicher. ich glaube son olympisches Winterspiel (Winter hieß es, glaube ich) mit Biathlon, Langlauf, Skispringen usw. danach auf jeden Fall Warcraft, Dune 2, Transport Tycoon und Doom



Du meinst sicher Winter Games, das kenn ich auch noch


----------



## Konrad1985 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Shadow_Man am 17.10.2008 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Konrad1985 am 17.10.2008 19:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah, genau! danke


----------



## Valarius (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

auf dem Apple II mit Datasette von meinem Vater gabs damals genau 3 Spiele
1. Schach
2. Aztec
3. Irgenso ein SW Plattform Spiel wo Monster rumgerannt sind und man musste mit einer Schaufel Löcher graben wo die Monster dann reingefallen sind und festgesteckt haben und dann musste man schnell hinrennen den eins auf den Kopf geben dann fielen die nach unten und waren tot, das gab dann Punkte... Keine Ahnung wie das Ding hies... aber das hab ich Ewigkeiten gezockt.

Kennt das Spiel jemand und weiss wie das hiess ?!?


----------



## Verganon (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Ich glaub die PC-Version von Deathtrap Dungeon. Eines von wenigen Spielen in der es sogar in der deutschen Version Splatter-Effekte gibt (und es ist ab 16 wohlgemerkt^^) Keine Bleibenden Schäden - wenn man von der ersten Nacht nachdem ich das Spiel gespielt hab absieht... ich hasse die Magischen Walzen noch heute - nur eine ungeheure Freude an Horrorspielen ist zurückgeblieben. Obwohl so richtig Horror wars dann auch nicht. Wo sprengt man schon Tauren mit Feuerwerkskörpern...


----------



## Gwath (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Mein erstes PC Spiel war Heroes of Might And Magic 2, hab das immer zusammen mit meiner Familie gezockt. Bin heute noch ein riesen Fan von HoMM


----------



## Bert2007 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

meins war prince of persia für 386er


----------



## fiumpf (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

[X] Tetris auf dem guten alten GameBoy


----------



## Flo66R6 (17. Oktober 2008)

burkh am 17.10.2008 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein erstes Computerspiel war (glaube ich) Heart of Africa auf dem C 64. Keine Kassette, sondern Floppydisk.
> 
> Tolles Spiel!
> 
> ...



Ich glaube fast das war das erste Spiel, das ich überhaupt "durchgespielt habe". Ich wollte das Herz von Afrika immer finden (das war ein legendärer Diamant), irgendwann habe ich dann an der Xten Stelle in der Wüste gegraben und es dann plötzlich gefunden. Dann sah ich den Abspann und war echt geknickt, das ich so viel Zeit mit diesem Spiel verbracht hatte, nur um ein paar Namen zu lesen und das Spiel dann plötzlich vorbei ist.

Ich glaube da war ich ca. 7 oder 8 Jahre alt   

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Zubunapy (17. Oktober 2008)

Mmh. Mal überlegen. Mein erstes Computerspiel überhaubt dürfte Ghostbusters für den C64 gewesen sein. PC war glaube ich Monkey Island.


----------



## sideshowb0b (17. Oktober 2008)

Commander Keen.. hach ja.. aber davor kam noch Snake, in qbasic.


----------



## rohan123 (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Computerspiel hieß "Enduro Racer" für den C-64. Und da hatte ich auch schon das erste Problem. Ich stöpselte den Joystick in den "falschen" Port des C 64 und wunderte mich dann, warum sich das Motorrad partout nicht nach links oder rechts lenken lassen wollte. Da war ich glaube ich so ca. 8. Am nächsten Tag grübelte ich, was da wohl los sein könnte. Das war ja alles neu für mich. Und dann die zündende Idee: Mal den anderen Joystickport probiert, und das Motorrat gehorchte meinen Lenkbefehlen - der Spass konnte endlich losgehen. Und damit begann auch mein leidenschaftliches Hobby. Und das ist bis heute geblieben. Nur heute am PC und der PSP natürlich.

Ach mein guter alter C 64, ruhe in Frieden!


----------



## Daishi888 (17. Oktober 2008)

Bubble Bobble! Damals gabs nichts besseres! Mit den oldschool Joysticks(Schwarz mit rotem Griff und zwei roten Knöpfen) zu zweit stunden lang Blasen machen bis man selber Blasen an den Fingern bekam und dann in Level 99 beim Endboss sterben und von neuem anfangen. Soetwas wie eine Speicherfunktion, gerade für nen Jum 'n' Run musste noch erfunden werden. ;D
Glaub das war auf dem Amiga PC oder evtl sogar noch auf dem Atari... bin mir nicht sicher.


----------



## skydiver0975 (18. Oktober 2008)

Maniac Mansion....auf dem Commodore 64...64 bytes und so geile games! damals zumindest


----------



## skydiver0975 (18. Oktober 2008)

uiui,ich vergaß..mein allererstes Game auf dem c-64 war Commando Lybia,noch auf ner Datasette... Ich bekam das Ding zu Weihnachten,war 10 (oh Mann...23 Jahre her),und zockte es bs ich fast vorm Ferseher eingepennt bin! Weihnachten und Commando Lybia,jeder von euch der das Game kennt,weiß was für ein Widerspruch das ist!


----------



## Puffer (18. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, mein erstes Spiel war "Scramble" auf dem C64 meines Nachbarn. Ich habe das Teil so lange gezockt, bis mich die Eltern aus der Wohnung geworfen haben.   
Nach viel Geheule, willigten meine Eltern dann einem Computerkauf ein. Leider war ich nicht beim Kauf dabei. So kam es, dass unterm Weihnachtsbaum ein Schneider Euro-PC mit Bernsteinmonitor und dem Spiel "Driller" stand.    Hat damals echt Spass gemacht das Spiel (Vektor-3D), obwohl ich damals nie so richtig hinter den Sinn des Spiels gekommen bin.   

Mein erstes selbst gekauftes Spiel war "Secret Weapons of the Luftwaffe" welches auf meinem 386DX/33 von Vobis (Highscreen) lief. SWotL hatte damals überall Spitzenwertungen bekommen, und ich wollte es unbedingt haben. Leider war es nicht so mein Ding und ich tauschte es gegen Wing Commander ein. Irgendwie musste man ja schließlich die 100MB HDD voll bekommen.   

PS. Wenn auch Konsolen zählen, so war mein erstes eigenes Spiel "Zaxxon" auf der ColecoVision!


----------



## HerBeck (18. Oktober 2008)

Das erste Computerspiel, welches ich spielte (das NES mal außen vor gelassen) war "Prince of Persia". Ein Arbeitskollege meines Vaters hatte as auf seinem Rechner und auch noch eine Nette Pool-Simulation dazu. Das war so 1992.  Später dann habe ich mit einem Freund "Indiana Jones and the last crusade" auf einem Amiga gezockt. Der größte Ärger dabei war eine defekte Diskette, so dass wir nie über eine bestimmte Stelle hinaus kamen.
Mein erstes eigenes PC-Spiel war "Blade Runner", damals auf einem Pentium 233 mit 32MB Ram und 2 GB Festplatte - da war ich der King in meiner Klasse. Später kamen dann noch ältere Klassiker dazu.


----------



## Homerclon (18. Oktober 2008)

Erstes PC-Spiel das ich spielte? Gute Frage.

Ich weiß nur noch das ich immer bei einem Freund gespielt hatte.
Es könnte _Anno 1602_ gewesen sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Es wäre aber auch noch möglich das es _Floyd - Es gibt noch Helden_, oder ein Arcade-Spiel in dem man einem Hubschrauber steuern. Man muss etwas bestimmtes einsammeln und am Ende landen, das ganze unter Zeitdruck.
An andere Spiele bei ihm kann ich mich nicht erinnern.

Wir hatten dann zwar auch einen C64 (ja, in Sachen Computer waren wie um einiges hinterher.), da bekamen wir aber gleich so viele Spiele dazu, das ich mich gar nicht mehr an alle erinnern kann. Erinnere mich nur noch an _Paper Boy_.

Mein erstes eigene PC-Spiel war _Command & Conquer: Der Tiberiumkonflikt_.
Das kannte ich bereits von der Playstation, und der Supermarkt um die Ecke hatte das gerade im Angebot.
Nachdem ich endlich meinen PC bekam, brauchte ich auch ein Spiel.^^


----------



## GeneralPaul (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin relativ Stolz  sagen zu können: PONG

Circa 82/83 auf einer Universum Konsole. Auf der dürte man auch (Jugendschutz=was?  ) fröhlich mit Pistole und Gewehr auf dem Fernseher weiße Kästchen abschiessen.

Paul


----------



## Exituskiller (18. Oktober 2008)

Also mein erstes spiel war cossacks eurpean wars oder so....damals war ich von der grafik begeistert und jetz spiel ich crysis u. crysis warhead


----------



## MrRight2004 (18. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes PC-Spiel: Pinball Fantasy, gekauft bei Vobis für 59,-- DM. Eigentlich sollte der frisch gekaufte Rechner, ein AMD DX 40 nur für meine Diplom-Arbeit herhalrten, eine fast 3000,-- DM teure Schreibmaschine. Bei Vobis entdeckte ich dann die Software und nach anfänglichen Zögern erntschloß ich mich zwichen der Wahl für Pinball Fantasies und Mortal Combat für das erstere. Gottseidank, dies war die bessere Wahl. Ohne jegliche Fachkenntnisse ließ sich dann das DOS-Spiel unter Windows einfach nicht starten, fremde Hilfe mußte her. Dann nach anfänglicher Verzweiflung und etwa zwei Wochen Wartezeit war man förmlich von den Socken. Endlich durchzockte Nächte als Student, mittlerweile besitze ich hunderte von Spielen, wobei jedoch die EInsicht kam, das Qualität bedeutsamer als Masse ist. Pinball Fantasy blieb mit viel Abstand das meistgespielteste, Pro Pinball- The Web konnte sich von dieser Scheibe noch etwas abschneiden.


----------



## GeneralPaul (18. Oktober 2008)

ok, rein auf PC bezogen war das wohl "Börsenfieber" von Falkensoft. Könnt ich bei der aktuellen Lage glatt mal wieder installieren 

Damals war ich der erste im Bekanntenkreis mit einem PC, alle anderen hatten Amiga oder C64 und Quelle, die damals einzige Spiele-"Quelle" in Reichweite hatte nicht wirklich die riesen Auswahl. Aber das Spiel hat trotzdem massig Spaß gemacht. Wir haben es öfters im Hotseat-Multiplayer gespielt.

Mein erster war ein Schneider Euro-XT mit Bernstein-Monitor. Mit dem bin ich ja nicht der einzige gewesen wie ich in den anderen Kommentaren gelesen habe  Wenn ich an den Preis der Kiste denke.....und der des Druckers erst (sollte ja mit Arbeiten 

Zurück zum Thema, kurz danach kamen dann die Perlen wie Sim City, Populous, Blockout, Winzer usw.

Viel Spaß
Paul


----------



## HanFred (18. Oktober 2008)

mein erstes spiel war *Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizards*. und als nächstes habe ich *Zak McKracken and the Alien Mindbenders* gespielt.  
beides bei freunden, bis bei uns zuhause ein computer stand, zogen noch einige jahre ins land.


----------



## Kneipenwalker (18. Oktober 2008)

@PCGames

Wenn ich die Komentare so lese dann fällt mir auf, das schon sehr viele Leute mit dem C64 und früher mit dem Zocken angefangen sind. Die Leute müssten jetzt alle um die 30 Jahre + X alt sein. 

Ist das überhaupt noch die Zielgruppe der PCGames? 
Wie sieht überhaupt die Zielgruppe für das Magazin aus eurer sicht aus?

Gruß
Kneipenwalker


----------



## Simmel117 (18. Oktober 2008)

Meine "Spielekarriere" begann schon im zarten Alter von 4 bis 6 Jahren am Commodore 64 meines Bruders mit diversen Olympia- und Rennspielen. Und natürlich dem Megaspiel Snoopy!!! Weiter habe ich Spiderman und natürlich auch Lemmings am 386er meiner Schwestern gezockt. Durch Feunde tauchte ich auch in die Welt von NES, SNES, N64, PS und Sega Mega Drive ein. 
Aber mein erstes eigenes und selbstgekauftes Spiel an meinem ganz eigenen PC war im Jahre 2000: DEUS EX! Ihr könnt Euch vorstellen, dass ich seit dem einen gewssen Anspruch habe i


----------



## Mavric (18. Oktober 2008)

Star Wars: Rouge Squadron ^^

(War bei meinem Drucker dabei  )


----------



## a4711 (18. Oktober 2008)

hehe, mein erstes spiel war 1983/84 das selbst programmierte "turm von hanoi" auf einem z80-basierten eigenbau-rechner. die "grafik" bestand aus schwarz-weiss - sonderzeichen im textmodus, das ganze wurde auf einem alten schweren roehrenfernseher ausgegeben. weniger ist manchmal mehr: das spiel war frei von bugs und lief trotz 3.25 mhz (!) prozessortakt fluessig!

p.s. und das hier erinnert mich stark an meine erste tastatur, die spaeter von einer modif. tastatur einer elektronischen schreibmaschine ersetzt wurde:http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...013_Computer.jpg&filetimestamp=20080316125657


----------



## JohnCarpenter (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mich zwar auch noch düster an einen "Pong" Klon erinnern, aber das würde ich eher als "Urkonsole" bezeichnen.
Kennt noch irgend jemand den Sinclair ZX81?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damals wurden die "Games" noch in Fachzeitschriften als Programmcode-Listungs veröffentlicht, die man selber abtippte, und dann auf einem normalen Kasettenrecorder speichern konnte, quasi der Vorläufer von Commodores "Datasette". (Wehe, die Lautstärke war verstellt) Da gabs nur schwarz-weiß Blockgrafik. Erst später wurde mit dem "Spektrum" Farbe eingeführt.


----------



## Flo66R6 (18. Oktober 2008)

Kneipenwalker am 18.10.2008 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> @PCGames
> 
> Wenn ich die Komentare so lese dann fällt mir auf, das schon sehr viele Leute mit dem C64 und früher mit dem Zocken angefangen sind. Die Leute müssten jetzt alle um die 30 Jahre + X alt sein.
> 
> ...



Nun, ich gehöre auch zu den 30+ Leuten hier im Forum. Ich denke so lange ich PC Spiele spiele, gehöre ich auch zur Zielgruppe der PC Games. Ich denke, das wird sich bei mir auch so bald nicht ändern.

Allerdings habe ich einmal den Fehler gemacht und mir eine Ausgabe der PC Action gekauft. Ich denke deren Zielgruppe ist eher die "Boah alda Krasse Scheiße man ey alda boah etc.etc." Zielgruppe. Sprich Kiddies im weitesten Sinne. Wobei sich da ja auch einige immer mal wieder hierher verirren.

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## Katastrophenmann (18. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Computerspiel(die Konsolen lasse ich mal weg) war Ambermoon.Deswegen hab ich mir damals auch einen Amiga 1200 gekauft!


----------



## xesued (18. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Computerspiel (eine pong variante auf einer geliehenen Konsole zähl ich jetzt mal nicht...)
 war eine Spiele_sammlung_ für den C64.
Ich kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern, welches davon ich zuerst spielte, aber Spass haben sie trotz der grottigen Aufmachung alle gemacht:

Chuckie Egg
Harrier Attack

Da war noch mehr dabei, kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern.

Wenn jemand die Spielesammlung kennt, bitte melden!
Ich suche noch das Spiel, wo man auf einem fliegenden Teppich unterwegs war und Zaubersprüche auf Gegner feuerte (aber nicht Magic Carpet).
Falls jemand weiss was ich meine, bitte nennt mir den Titel.

Mein erstes PC-Spiel war übrigens Sam&Max Hit the road


----------



## Zubunapy (18. Oktober 2008)

Kneipenwalker am 18.10.2008 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> @PCGames
> 
> Wenn ich die Komentare so lese dann fällt mir auf, das schon sehr viele Leute mit dem C64 und früher mit dem Zocken angefangen sind. Die Leute müssten jetzt alle um die 30 Jahre + X alt sein.
> 
> ...


Och, den C64 gab es später immernoch. Ich habe ihn 1990 bekommen  Somit könnte ich doch deutlich unter der 30 liegen, oder?


----------



## spike00 (18. Oktober 2008)

mein erstes game überhaupt war tetris und majong auf nen uralten apple pc den sich mein vater dmals teuer kgekauft hat...warum das weiß ich auch nichtmehr denn damals warn ja pcs noch nicht üblich...
den pc haben wir natürlich nciht mehr

und das geislte ist den pc hab ich vor einpaar jahren als ich mit der schule auf exkursion in müchen im technischen museum war dort gesehen als austellungsstück


----------



## Teslatier (18. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes, eigenes, PC-Spiel war - so weit ich mich zurückerinnern kann - Skull Caps.  Gabs direkt zu meinem ersten (gebrauchten) Rechner. Schon gute zehn Jahre her. Fand ich damals aber auch schon dämlich.


----------



## backpfeife (18. Oktober 2008)

mein erstes spiel war "age of empires"

das fand ich damals soooo geil und heute immer noch


----------



## suio (18. Oktober 2008)

Kneipenwalker am 18.10.2008 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> @PCGames
> 
> Wenn ich die Komentare so lese dann fällt mir auf, das schon sehr viele Leute mit dem C64 und früher mit dem Zocken angefangen sind. Die Leute müssten jetzt alle um die 30 Jahre + X alt sein.
> 
> ...


Gib ma "Computerspieler" und "Durchschnittsalter" in eine Suchmaschine deiner Wahl ein. Das Ergebnis wird dich vermutlich überraschen!

Das erste Computerspiel an das ich mich erinner ist "Glücksrad". Das Spiel zur Serie.. Hatte mein Onkel damals auf einem 086er mit CGA-Grafikkarte. Da es damals noch keinen Kopierschutz gab war's dann kurze Zeit später mein erstes. War ziemlich cool.


----------



## a4711 (18. Oktober 2008)

JohnCarpenter am 18.10.2008 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Damals wurden die "Games" noch in Fachzeitschriften als Programmcode-Listungs veröffentlicht, die man selber abtippte, und dann auf einem normalen Kasettenrecorder speichern konnte, quasi der Vorläufer von Commodores "Datasette". (Wehe, die Lautstärke war verstellt)...



es gab hier im "osten" (politisch korrekt: neue bundeslaender) vor der wende einen jugend-radiosender namens "dt64". dort liefen am wochenende auch computersendungen, wo eben jene lustigen programme in akustischer form "ausgestrahlt" wurden und zuhause mit dem kassettenrecorder aufgenommen werden konnten. fuer alle, die sich darunter nix vorstellen koennen und die noch die aera "modem" erlebt haben: es klang so aehnlich wie letzteres beim verbindungsaufbau. nur dass dann eben mal bis zu 20 minuten lang solche geraeusche im radio zu hoeren waren. je laenger ich dran denke, desto bizarrer erscheint das ganze....


----------



## Kneipenwalker (18. Oktober 2008)

suio am 18.10.2008 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Kneipenwalker am 18.10.2008 11:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Überraschen tut mich das nicht,ich bin bloß erstaunt das hier im Forum der PCGames soviele schon auf den ersten bezahlbaren Heimcomputern mit dem Spielen angefangen haben. Es ist schon erstaunlich was hier für alte Maschinen genannt werden z.B. der Amstrad Z80, Commodore C16 .... die sind alle mindestens über 25 Jahre alt. 

Mich intersessiert ob PCGames das so erwartet hätte.

Ich habe meinen Dachboden vor einem Monat aufgeräumt und noch alte ASM und Happy Computer Hefte gefunden 

Gruß
Kneipenwalker


----------



## aventaurus (18. Oktober 2008)

Das erste Spiel müsste Pac Man auf einem "tragbaren" Computer gewesen sein. Das erste Spiel auf einem Computer, den ich mein eigen nennen konnte und der am ehesten in die Kategorie PC passt, war Doom.

Ich denke auch, dass das Durchschnittsalter von Computerspielern recht hoch ist (deutlich 30+). Das dürfte aber vermutlich etwas schwerer festzustellen sein, weil ich denke, dass viele 30+-Leser nicht im Forum unterwegs sind und auch nicht an Umfragen teilnehmen...


----------



## Satlek (18. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Videospiel war mitte der '80er 'Defender' auf dem Atari 2600.

Mit dem PC hab ich erst relativ spät angefangen. Das war damals ein Schneider EuroPC auf dem ich eigentlich fast garnichts gespielt habe. Erst als ich mir einen 468SX25 von einer Bekannten gekauft habe (mitte der 90er) konnte ich auch mal etwas mit Grafik spielen. Da waren 'Civilisation', 'Colonisation', 'Wing Commander' und 'TieFighter' so ziemlich das erste.

Bei einem Freund konnte ich davor allerdings ab und an an einem C64 Dinge wie 'Ace of Aces' oder 'Summer Games' bzw 'Winter Games' zocken.


----------



## geroro (18. Oktober 2008)

das erste Computerspiel auf einem Computer war "Hase und Wolf" auf einem KC 85/2 (kann man hier spielen: http://www.polyplay.de/?m1=play )und das erste Computerspiel auf einem Rummel-Automaten war Dig-Dug


----------



## tkpunish (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mich daran noch ganz genau erinnern! Ich habe selber mit dem Finger auf der Aufnahmetaste vor dem Recorder gesessen!  

Mein erstes Spiel, das ich etwa 1985 gespielt habe, noch bevor ich den ersten DDR-Heimcomputer Z9001/KC85 in die Finger bekam, war das Game "Ladder" auf einem PC1715, dem Standard Büro PC der DDR. 

http://www.robotrontechnik.de/index.htm?/html/software/spiele.htm

Ein geniales JumpnRun aus reinen Textzeichen in atemberaubendem Monochrom  

Da zu der Zeit kaum ein Mensch so einen PC privat hatte, haben wir heimlich nach Feierabend im Büro der Mutter gespielt.


----------



## Softiga (18. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel was "Landstalker" für den Mega Drive


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Oktober 2008)

Mein allererstes Computerspiel, dass ich überhaupt gespielt habe, war 1984 High Noon auf dem C64. Ich war gerade einmal sechs Jahre alt und fasziniert vom dem "coolen Wildwest Shooter", den ich dann sooft, wie ich konnte, auf der "Brotkiste" meines Onkels gezockt habe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsTtZcoC8JA

Auf dem PC dagegen war King's Quest V mein erstes Spiel,das müsste 1992 gewesen sein. Ich war damals überwältigt von der hübschen Grafik - und ganz ehrlich, irgendwie gefällt mir die Darstellung heute noch. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygAXaWCxPJ4


----------



## thossilius (18. Oktober 2008)

Hat zufällig jemand einen funktionierenden Downloadlink für Magic Boy auf Lager? Der Link im Artikel funktioniert leider nicht


----------



## Hismoom (19. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Computerspiel war PONG auf einem Commodore PET in schwarz-weiß auf dem internen 9"-Monitor. Das ist jetzt wohl schon über 30 Jahre her. Der PET hatte 8 kByte Arbeitsspeicher und kostete knapp 3000,-- DM und eine externe Speichererweiterung um weitere 8 kByte kostete nochmals 3000,-- DM.
Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## Blackmave (19. Oktober 2008)

tja... erst mal das erste gekauft.... für meinen Atari 600XL

Quix... BCs Quest for Tires eines der beiden war es wohl !?

Das erste Computerspiel überhaupt war meine ich Ritterkampf
Wo man eine gegnerische kanone durch winkel und pulvermenge erledigen musste...

Ich meine das war ein listing aus der Happy Computer damals...
Es machte spaß... aber leider hatte ich keinen datenträger und nach dem ausschalten
des computers war es auch schon wieder weg 

LG Bernd

PS: Erstes VIdeospiel war selbstverständlich auf dem Atari VCS2600..
                       --- SPACE INVADERS ---       ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Oktober 2008)

Spassbremse am 18.10.2008 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein allererstes Computerspiel, dass ich überhaupt gespielt habe, war 1984 High Noon auf dem C64. Ich war gerade einmal sechs Jahre alt und fasziniert vom dem "coolen Wildwest Shooter", den ich dann sooft, wie ich konnte, auf der "Brotkiste" meines Onkels gezockt habe.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsTtZcoC8JA



  Wenn ich die Musik höre, bekomme ich so richtige Gänsehaut    War eines meiner Lieblingsspiele auf dem C64. Ich will ein Remake auf dem PC, mit heutiger Technik


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Oktober 2008)

Shadow_Man am 19.10.2008 04:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich die Musik höre, bekomme ich so richtige Gänsehaut    War eines meiner Lieblingsspiele auf dem C64. Ich will ein Remake auf dem PC, mit heutiger Technik



Hmmm, wäre das Ding dann nicht arg kurz und spielerisch äußerst bescheiden? Eine Waffe, drei verschiedene Gegner und nur fünf Level?


----------



## megaschurke11 (19. Oktober 2008)

Spassbremse am 19.10.2008 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 19.10.2008 04:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab mir den link ma angegugt und das spiel ist ja sowas von anspruchslos   die schießen ja net mal zurück


----------



## Zubunapy (19. Oktober 2008)

megaschurke11 am 19.10.2008 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 19.10.2008 11:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch doch. EInmal hat einer der Reiter zurückgeschossen. Natürlich voll in die falsche Richtung. Aber für die kleinen ist das Adrenalöin genug


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (19. Oktober 2008)

Ganz tief verborgen und in dunklen Nebel gehüllt, finde ich in mir Erinnerungen an ein Spielgerät Names Atari 2600. Eines der Spiele das mir von damals noch im Gedächtnis geblieben ist, ist Moon Patrol aus dem Jahre 1983! Ein hübsches Bild dazu: http://www.videogamecritic.net/images/2600/moon_patrol.png
Danach folgte die größte Liebe meines Lebes, meine Amiga: Dort spielte ich mit Joystick u.a. als erstes Quick and Silvia. Auch Moonstone faszinierte mich Spielkind ohnesgleichen. Nichts war mystischer, finsterer, geheimnisvoller! 
Erstes Spiel auf dem PC: Fifa 96 (CDROM), Dune 2 (auf Disketten im DOS) und Solitär (Win 95B). Kein Witz. Es folgten aber bald dem PC und Fortschritt entsprechend würdigere Titel wie: Command & Conquer 1, Z und KKND. Die Tendenz verlief klar zur Echtzeistrategie. Kein Wunder, dass StarCraft dann fast vier Jahre lang mein Lebensgefährte schlechthin wurde...


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (19. Oktober 2008)

:o Commander Keen 6: Aliens Ate My Babysitter?? .... mir bleibt das Herz stehen  
Wie ich dieses Spiel geliebt habe... Oh mein Gott, ich dreh durch


----------



## Damaskus (19. Oktober 2008)

pc: fifa98 war das erste, die nächsten 4 waren rollercoaster tycoon, age of empires, pharao und sim city. Das waren noch Spiele


----------



## terminatorbeast (19. Oktober 2008)

socoban! oder socobun? das war ein spiel, das auf DOS lief, weil es damals noch kein windows gab - ein simples "ich muss kisten schieben, damit ich hier rauskomme", danach kam prince of percia 1 und xenon ))))

und dann golden axe )


----------



## Gucky (19. Oktober 2008)

Nun ich habe recht spät angefangen vor ziemlich genau 10 Jahren (Intel Celeron, Vodoo3 GraKa, 64MB Ram, der erste und letzte PC von mir, der wirklich up to date war) und zu diesem Rechner habe ich damals das grandiose X-Wing Alliance erworben, sowie das grafisch noch wesentlich grandiosere (spielerisch nicht so wirklich) Unreal. Mit 14 Jahren völlig unbedarft in Sachen Daddelei durch Na Pali zu tapern und Skaarj zu begegnen...das war und ist recht einprägsam, alleine die Introkamerafahrt durch diese Burg war irre.


----------



## HYP82 (20. Oktober 2008)

Ui, das erste Spiel, was ich gespielt habe war Civilization1, damals auf einem 386er zusammen mit Nascar Racing, was mich echt mitgerissen hat, da man sich damals sogar schon sein Auto nach seinen vorzügen umlackieren konnte. Revolutionär


----------



## Thom19x (20. Oktober 2008)

mein erstes PC spiel war das RPG Anvil of Dawn - von New World Computing


----------



## JackMorris (20. Oktober 2008)

ach alles quark mein erstes war robot und das auf meinen alten 2/86er!


----------



## Vulture_112 (20. Oktober 2008)

hm, erstes Spiel, das ist schwierig.
Mein Vater hatte mir damals einen C64 so hingestellt, dass ich nur die F-Tasten drücken brauchte und nicht selbst die Ladezeile schreiben musste. 
Da konnt ich weder lesen noch schreiben und es waren viele Spiele vorhanden; war bestimmt irgendwas mit Karate (War Karate-Kid Fan (Ich dachte ja zuerst immer, dass das Auto von Knightrider in dem Film Karate macht, war erst total enttäuscht, als das nicht einmal vorkam^^) )

Dann kam irgendwann der Amiga, da wars Boulder-Dash: noch heute kriege ich Pipi in die Augen wenn ich ein "Majmmjammjammjammjammjam" höre 

Auf PC dann Gorilla, Bananenschmeissen und Häuser kaputt machen, ich war der totale Pro, ich konnte durch Häuser durchwerfen.


----------



## Gunter (20. Oktober 2008)

meine ersten spiele waren auf den computern meiner brüder. am 286er prince of persia 1+2 und blockout (eine art 3D-tetris), und am alten macintosh classic (  ) risiko in schwarz-weiß. sehr geil.

am p1 200mhz meines bruders dann age of empires 1, anno 1602, baphomets fluch 1+2, outlaws sowie need for speed 1-3.


----------



## DasBoemmel2000 (20. Oktober 2008)

Meine erstenSpielerfahrungen waren noch auf dem C64 meines Bruders. Ich weiß nicht, welches zu erst da war, entweder Bubble Bobble, dass muss so um 1987-88 gewesen sein oder Great Gianna Sisters. 
Habe meinen ersten eigenen PC dann erst später bekommen. 1995 nen Pentium 166 MMX mit einer monströsen 8 MB Grafikkarte Diamond Fire GL für über 600 DM. Ich war der Held unter meinen Kollegen mit dem Ding, trotzdem spielte man so was langweiligen wie Sim City 2000 oder Bundesliga Manager Professional. 
Mein erster richtiger Dauerbrenner, den ich mir gekauft habe war dann I -War und zeitglich Need for Speed II . Stundenlang nichts anderes gemacht.


----------



## kikfiesta (20. Oktober 2008)

Wintergames und Summergames sowie ELITE! Wer erinnert sich nicht mehr an diese Meilensteine? Auf einem C64 haben wir die Tag und Nacht gezockt... Herrlich


----------



## GokuSSJ3 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hab ziemlich spät erst einen PC bekommen. Vorher hab ich immer nur Gameboy gespielt (tagelang). Mitte der neunziger bekam ich dann einen uralten Laptop mit Windows 3.11 von meinem Vater. Die ersten Spiele waren Commander Keeb 1-6, Prehistoric 2, Wintergames, Pacman. 1-2 Jahre später bekam ich dann einen besseren PC. Mit dem zockte ich dann GTA1 und Halflife1 bis zur Vergasung.    Halflife 1 ist bis dato immer noch das von mir am meisten gespielte Spiel. Kenne auch heute noch so gut wie alle Levels auswendig. Es war und ist einfach ein geniales Game.


----------



## chaos777 (20. Oktober 2008)

mein erstes Spiel war auf dem C64-Bruce lee 
man das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## Picarde (20. Oktober 2008)

Civilization 1 auf einem 8088 aufgerüste mit einer 256 Kb ISA Grafikkarte. Ganze Nächte durchgezockt.


----------



## Singapur-Jack (20. Oktober 2008)

In Monochrom irgendwann Mitte derAchtziger "Leisure Suit Larry", natürlich ohne Wissen meines Vaters auf dessen PC, mein ertes gekauftes Spiel war "Red Baron" auf meinem nagelneuen 386 DX2 mit 40 MHz.


----------



## seamusharper (20. Oktober 2008)

Ah das tolle Commander Keen  Mein erstes PC (386er) Spiel war glaub ich "Cosmos". Auch nen Jump&Run mit nem kleinen grünen Alien das rote Saugnäpfe an Armen und Beinen hatte   Wie die Spiele auf dem C64 hießen weiß ich echt nich mehr


----------



## sbalsing (20. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes PC-Spiel war Ende der 80er Soko-Ban, damals auf einem IBM kompatiblen Commodore mit DOS  und schwarz-weiß Bildschirm (dem Bürorechner meines Vaters). Das erste Spiel was ich mir gekauft habe war Command & Conquer Der Tiberiumconflikt, für einen 486er DX2 mit Windows 3.1


----------



## Neo79 (20. Oktober 2008)

also meins war "Alley Cat" aufm ... ich glaub 286er ... kennt bestimmt kein Arsch, hat mich aber süchtig 
gemacht


----------



## Rhazzazor (20. Oktober 2008)

meins war ein spiel das sich heute als hack-mini spiel in Bioshock findet ^^


----------



## Necro15 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hmm ich hatte soviele auf einmal. Zählt ein Amiga als PC? Es hatte ja ein Betriebssystem das teil^^ Da wäre es dann Lupos Alberto. So ein dummer Wolf der Hühner schlachtet. Auffem PC Commander Keen oder Turok oder Unreal. So lange her^^ Aber wirklich das zocken Angefangen habe ich mit Unreal dann Diablo 2 dann Ragnarok Online dann World of Warcraft und so dauer Hits wie Quake 3 UT und so als zwischen durch geballer  

Aber wenn Amiga zählt dann Lupos Alberto Nord gegen Süd California Games Wings of Fury und so.


----------



## Necro15 (20. Oktober 2008)

Ach quatsch eigentlich mit Siedler 1 und GTA angefangen wenn ich so genauer überlege.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Oktober 2008)

Singapur-Jack am 20.10.2008 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> In Monochrom irgendwann Mitte derAchtziger "Leisure Suit Larry", natürlich ohne Wissen meines Vaters auf dessen PC, mein ertes gekauftes Spiel war "Red Baron" auf meinem nagelneuen 386 DX2 mit 40 MHz.



es gab keinen DX2 386er, das war nen AMD CPU mit "echten" 40 MhZ


----------



## gotcha43 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

also mein erstes game war im jahr 2001 Autobahnraser III, voll cool^^


----------



## Kaese2000 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Spiel war Super Ferrari für den Atari. Ich war noch sehr klein als ich das gespielt hab. Wenn ich mir das heute so angucke, total der Pixelhaufen ^^ Aber hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## ThehakkeMadman (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Tja, schade. Fast 400 Kommentare, ich bin mal wieder spät dran. Aber ich möchte hier dennoch meine Senf dazugeben und meine Erinnerungen mit euch teilen. Ein kleiner Kommentar von euch dazu würde mich schon sehr freuen, sodass ich nicht meine Zeit hiermit verschwendet habe ^^

Zunächst: Dem "Artikel" zu Viper Racing kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Ohne Lenkrad war das ganze blöde, mit Lenkrad war das eine echte Simulation. Da hat sogar mir das Schrauben Spaß gemacht, um zu sehen, wie sich das auf das Fahrverhalten auswirkt. Selbst heute kann ich mich nicht für Rennspiele begeistern, ausser sie heißen Have a nice day, Destruction Derby, 1nsane usw.
Ein verkanntes Spiel, keine Frage. Das Schadensmodel ist immernoch genial, schade, dass ich mein Saitek R4 Force Racing-Wheel nicht mehr nutzen kann (kein Gameport mehr und keine Unterstützung für WinXP, allerdings konnte man mit nem Lötkolben ein Microsoft-Wheel draus machen  )
Und zu Stunt Island muss ich noch sagen: ein Hammer-Spiel! Ich verstehe nicht, wieso es so unbekannt ist. Allein schon das Rumfliegen oder erfüllen der "Missionen" hat schon Spaß gemacht, aber selbst Filme drehen, das war das Coolste, was überhaupt ging. Für ein Spiel anno 1992 völlig unterschätzt. Und wo bitte kann man sonst einen Baum, ein Verkehrszeichen etc. fliegen? 

So, jetzt ein wenig nostalgieren ^^
Ich war in der 4. Klasse und endlich war es soweit. Nach monatelanger (gefühlte jahrelanger) Bettelarbeit hatte ich meinen Vater soweit: ein 486-DX80 mit 4MB Ram u nd 540MB Festplatte kam ins Haus getrudelt. Später wurde sogar auf 8MB Ram und 850MB Platte zwecks Windows95 aufgerüstet. Selbst mein Freund und Nachbar kam mit seinem Vater rüber und beide waren echt neidisch auf unsere super Kiste. Zitat: "Der ist ja super leise!" Das war schon was Besonderes, denn sein Vater war und ist ein hohes Tier bei na Bank, der hatte schon Rechner zu Hause, da gab es nur grüne Pixel auf schwarzem Hintergrund.
Am Anfang hatte ich so meine Probleme, diese mir völlig überlegene Kiste in den Griff zu kriegen. Warum wollte der Rechner nichts starten? Mein Vater erklärte mir mindestens fünf mal, dass ich die Diskette rausnehmen muss. Ja, so langsam kam ich dahinter.
Windows 3.11 war mir irgendwie unheimlich. Aber langsam lernte ich dazu. Da gab es diese Funktion, Windows zu beenden und mit der Tastatur zu arbeiten. DOS, wie sehr fehlst du mir!
PC-Spiele ans laufen zu bringen, dass war eine Arbeit, die belohnt wurde. Memmaker, Memmaker und wieder Memmaker. Irgendwann konnte ich sogar meine config.sys und autoexec.bat- Dateien selbst schreiben. Mscdex.exe auf die Diskette und von Hand CD-Laufwerk einbinden, easy. Mein Vater hatte mir damals ADI gekauft. Vllt kennt ja noch jemanden diesen kleinen Ausserirdischen, der einem bessere Noten in der Schule versprach. Aber das ganze war total verbugt, dafür knackte ich Gobliiins oder wie das hieß. So konnte ich auch ohne die Nervensäge zocken ^^

Mein erstes Spiel? Nun, das war 3in1 Powergames, bestehend aus Jetfighter, Indianapolis500 und Gunship2000. Jetfigher war echt spaßig, aber GS2000 würde ich als mein erstes Spiel bezeichnen. Damit habe ich damals meine Zeit vertrieben, wenn mir Starwing aufm SNES zu langweilig wurde. Für nen 10jährigen gar nicht schlecht, aber mehr als eine Beförderung habe ich nie geschafft. Sehr schade 

Ich könnte jetzt noch soviel erzählen, aber das sollte wohl jetzt reichen ^^ Von der alten Schule zu sein, ist ein gutes Gefühl. Da kann Windows noch so modern und benutzerfeindlich werden, ich weiß halt, wie das Herz eines PCs schlägt


----------



## stamper1989 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

The Secret of Monkey Island  !!!!!!! war geiles spiel   war auch mal bei den Powergames dabei 

3in1 Powergames war cool


----------



## Rigothamus (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Spiel habe ich auf einem Atari 2600 gespielt und heißt "Jungle Boy". Meine Eltern hatten meinem Bruder und mir, Mitte der 80er, die Spielkonsole zu Weihnachten geschenkt. Mein Bruder bekam das Spiel "Pac-Kong" und ich das besagte Spiel "Jungle Boy". Ich kann heute nicht mehr verstehen, wie ich so viele Stunden vor diesem Spiel sitzen konnte und trotzdem noch so einen riesen Spaß daran haben konnte.  Die Konsole habe ich heute noch - Sie steht neben meinem C64 aufgebaut in meinem Schlafzimmer.


----------



## spiderschwein (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Also, mein erstes Spiel war Prince of Persia. Das weiß ich noch ganz genau. Meine Mutter hatte einen Computerkurs belegt und kaufte deshalb unseren ersten PC. Es war ein 386er mit 2 MB RAM, 80 MB Festplatte und DOS als Betriebssystem. Das war schon nicht schlecht für damals. Und Prince of Persia brachte meine Mutter dann vom Computerkurs mit. Es war toll. Dieser Grad an Realismus war Atemberaubend . Und wer erinner sich nicht an "megahit" . Später dann habe ich von meinem Taschengeld von 2 MB RAM auf 6 MB RAM aufgerüstet um Mortal Combat 1Spielen zu können. Da musste ich bestimmt nen Jahr für sparen. Aber gelphnt hat es sich trotzdem.

Grüße


----------



## Gaerdeath (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*



			
				ThehakkeMadman am 20.10.2008 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Von der alten Schule zu sein, ist ein gutes Gefühl. Da kann Windows noch so modern und benutzerfeindlich werden, ich weiß halt, wie das Herz eines PCs schlägt



da stimme ich direkt mal zu ^^
erstet spiel war bar**rian aufm c64 und civilization 1 aufm pc. das warn noch zeiten


----------



## manicvanhelt (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mal kurz überlegen: Mein erstes Spiel was ich aufm PC spielte war glaub ich Transport Tycoon, daraufhin folgten Theme Park und Theme Hospital (welche ich HEUTE noch sehr gern spiele)!!  
Und mein allererstes Game was ich mir kaufte (bzw. meine Mum) war Rollercoaster Tycoon. Ich glaube meine Mum hats damals ziemlich schnell bereut mir das Spiel zu kaufen. Ich erinnere mich noch zu gern daran was sie zu mir vor ein paar Jahren sagte: "Sohn komm doch mal vom Computer weg. Die Oma ist doch zu Besuch und will dich endlich mal sehen. Schließlich ist sie seit gut 2Wochen bei uns..."! Ach das waren Zeiten damals...


----------



## Gamble76 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Also mein erstes Spiel überhaupt war Bubble Bobble auf dem NES uns mein erstes Spiel auf dem C64 war glaube ich Giana Sisters..... Ist verdammt lang her, aber ich zocke zwischendurch immer noch die alten Spiele. Habe meinen C64, C128D, Amiga 500 und mein Sega Mega Drive mit Sega CD immer noch daheim und werde die Dinger ganz sicher auch nicht hergeben... 
So ist immer für Kurzweile gesorgt.


----------



## Kurt-Kot (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Predator aufm C64 glaub ich war mein erstes... Schwarzenegger in top-form


----------



## xxxDANIELxxx (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Meine aller ersten Spiele waren Frogger und Asteroids aufm Atari 2600  Danach kamen Glücksrad und natürlich Giana Sisters aufm C64... Meine ersten PC Spiele waren dann Doom und Comander Keen..
@ 4 Da kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## megagamer100 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

ja die alten Schinken. Das waren noch zeiten


----------



## BJ-Blazkowicz (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Spiel war Turricane auf dem Commodore 64!


----------



## langorakz (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Spiel war Paperboy auf dem C16. Den bekam meine ältere Schwester zur Kommunion geschenkt.
Das waren noch Zeiten. Die Spiele waren auf Hörspielkasetten gespeichert. Das war ein Krach!
http://computer-modell-katalog.de/div_pix/commodore_c16.jpg


----------



## Dominic21 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Computer Spiel war Addy Junior!


----------



## guynelson (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Game war Pong und als Homcomputer Game Tresure Island auf dem VC20...und das hab ich noch im Keller , ebenso wie C64+Amiga+G7000+Atari

cu


----------



## Zoot14 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*



			
				Dominic21 am 21.10.2008 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein erstes Computer Spiel war Addy Junior!


ist ja irre ich habe früher auch Addy Junior gespielt....
wir "addy"-Fans müssen zusammenhalten


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: RE*

Schön, dass ihr mich bzgl. King's Quest zitiert habt, aber warum habt ihr ein EGA-Bild verwendet?

KQ V gab's doch bereits in VGA...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht doch deutlich hübscher aus...


----------



## bombastico (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

mein erstes Spiel, hmmmm, das war Barbarian auf dem C64, gleich danach kam Elite! Immer noch eine Wahnsinns Space Sim, die man Dank Emulator heute auch noch zocken kann


----------



## FES (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Erstes Computergame: irgendein abgetipptes 1k-Listing aufm Zx81
Erstes Konsolengame: Super Mario (NES)
Erstes PC-Game: Myst 

(ja...ich bin schon älter )


----------



## Rabowke (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*



			
				langorakz am 21.10.2008 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spiele waren auf Hörspielkasetten gespeichert. Das war ein Krach!


Du meinst Datasetten.    

Aber stimmt, das war eine lustige Zeit. Man musste diese Datasetten auch vorspulen, dass hat bei vollbeschriebenen Bändern ewig gedauert.


----------



## mediendesign (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Was für Erinnerungen mein erstes Game war Keen Commander was für ein geiles Game


----------



## oVeRfLoW (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein Papa hat damals '92 einen 286er (12MHz und 1MB Ram) auf Arbeit gehabt, den er irgendwann mit heim gebracht hat. Das erste Spiel darauf war Menace und mit 11 Jahren hab ich das intensiv gespielt, bis mein Papa Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizards und Wolfpack mitbrachte. Ich hatte gerade das erste Jahr Englisch in der Schule und für mich war schon der Jugendschutz von Leisure Suit Larry ein Hürde (das Spiel war komplett auf Englisch und man musste 5 Fragen vor Spielbeginn richtig beantworten, dass man spielen durfte). Irgendwann kannte ich die Antworten auswendig und hab mit 12 ein Erwachsenenspiel durchgespielt. Ich erinnere mich noch an die CENSORED-Szene, ich hab mich herzlich amüsiert. Irgendwie war damals alles noch anders 

Edit Rabowke:
Link entfernt.


----------



## Rabowke (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*



			
				oVeRfLoW am 11.11.2008 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie war damals alles noch anders


Stimmt. Ich hab damals mit Police Quest & Space Quest Englisch gelernt. Das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## oVeRfLoW (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*



			
				oVeRfLoW am 11.11.2008 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit Rabowke:
> Link entfernt.



Entschuldigung  Der war nur zur Erklärung drin, da man das Spiel per Google quasi nicht wirklich findet ^^


----------



## nea (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Jaja, ich durfte auch noch mit Datasetten an meinem C16 anfangen... au au, das' lang her... Und auch noch richtig klassisch mit Pong! Schon faszinierend wie man "abgehen" kann, nur weil nen Punkt hin und her fliegt ^^' Damit war Pong mein erstes "Videospiel". Welches aber mein erstes Computerspiel war, weiss ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr. Viel waren Videospiele auf MegaDrive, Gameboy und am C16, C64 und bald Amiga500. Da gabs viel mit Altered Beast, IK+, Wasteland, Zork, Gauntlet, R-Type, It came from the Desert, Wizardry und und und. Wenn wir Computer aber mit x86 gleichsetzen, puh, der kam später, dann wars wohl am ehesten^... hmm... puh, das ist eine verdammt gute Frage. Das meiste an Adventures hab ich noch am Amiga gezoggt. Darunter halt Maniac Mansion, Monkey Island, Indy etc pp. Ich glaube ziemlich bald war dann mein erstes Game am PC Dune II. Ja, 92' könnte hinkommen. Da lief ich noch Dual zwischen Amiga und PC hin und her. 

Och mensch, jetzt bin ich melancholisch wegen euch ^^'


----------



## nasskalt (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*



			
				Rabowke am 11.11.2008 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> langorakz am 21.10.2008 16:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorspulen war noch das geringste Übel. Bei manchen Spielen funktionierte Turbo Tape nicht und so hat, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, das Laden von Ghostbusters über 20 Minuten gedauert.

Als man dann endlich die ~650 DM für das 1541 übrig hatte, wurde anschließend gleich noch SpeedDOS+  eingebaut und die Welt war wieder in Ordnung


----------



## Berndor (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Computerspiel habe ich 1982 gezockt. Aber fragt mich bitte nicht mehr, welches das genau war. Es gab einfach zu viele Spiele damals. Eins davon war "Raid over... (indiziert) 

Auf dem PC weiß ich es noch ganz genau. Es war "Battle of Britain" von Lucasarts. Damals hießen die noch Lucasfilm. Später haben die dann noch das geniale "Secret Weapons of the Luftwaffe" gemacht.
Was ist eigentlich aus Lawrence Holland geworden ?


----------



## v2wclan (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Spiel war FIFA 98   

Ich kann mich noch erinnern - meine Eltern hatten 1997 den damaligen Alid-PC mit 166 MHz und 32 MB-RAM geholt, SVGA-Grafik und Monitor inklusive   

FIFA 98 war damals der absolute Hammer. Ich war total davon begeistert, dass man einzelne Spieler erkennen konnte (heute kann ich das nämlich bei dem Spiel nicht mehr). Ich saß mit meinem Bruder vor dem PC und die ganze Zeit hieß es: "Boah, schau mal, der Eilts! Oder da, der Ziege!"

Unvergessen für meinen Teil ist auch der Umfang der 98er Fassung. Es gab alle Nationalteams der Welt, man konnte die komplette WM-Quali spielen samt anschließender Endrunde. Da hat man noch was für sein Geld bekommen


----------



## mc_moschtl (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Hmm...kennt noch jemand das Spiel das auf der Win95 CD als Demo drauf war. Eigentlich warens ja zwei, 
eines wo man mit nem Schweberoboter gegen andere Schweberoboter CtF spielen konnte. Ich glaub das hieß 
"Hover" oder so... das war jedenfalls mein erstes...
1. Kommerzspiel war dann Anno 1602.


----------



## GreCCoikarus (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*



			
				Berndor am 11.11.2008 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein erstes Computerspiel habe ich 1982 gezockt. Aber fragt mich bitte nicht mehr, welches das genau war. Es gab einfach zu viele Spiele damals. Eins davon war "Raid over... (indiziert)
> 
> Auf dem PC weiß ich es noch ganz genau. Es war "Battle of Britain" von Lucasarts. Damals hießen die noch Lucasfilm. Später haben die dann noch das geniale "Secret Weapons of the Luftwaffe" gemacht.
> Was ist eigentlich aus Lawrence Holland geworden ?


 

Du meinst wohl Raid over Moscow. Das Spiel ist doch nicht indiziert. Kam 1984 raus. Habe ich auch echt viel gepsielt.

Mein erstes C64 Spiel war ZaXXoN  http://www.c64-wiki.de/index.php/Zaxxon
Und an Blue Max habe ich auch noch gute Erinnerungen. 
Ansosten war das erste Videogame überhaupt was ich hatte Pong... 
Anschließend Pickel Peter auf einem Philips G7000  http://www.allgaming.de/thread.php?threadid=576

Edit: Habe noch einen Packshot gefunden von Pickel Peter   http://www.zock.com/8-Bit/VP43.JPG


----------



## Web13 (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Giana Sisters auf dem Amiga. Davor habe ich auf dem Atari 2600 meines Onkels schon Space Invaders gespielt.


----------



## Vohaul42 (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Meine ersten Computerspiele waren "Kick Off" und F/A 18 Interceptor auf dem Amiga 500. Beide kamen zusammen als Bundle mit dem Rechner.


----------



## e30micha (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Spiel war auf dem Gameboy 1991 , Tetris! Ich besitze noch alle meine Konsolen, Gameboys etc., verrückt oder?

Gruß

micha


----------



## Nifty73 (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Ich hatte einen recht ähnlichen "Werdegang" wie Herr Fränkel.

Mit Pong fing alles an. 
Als die Tchernobyl Katastrophe geschah und wir als Kinder drin bleiben mussten, waren meine Eltern damals sogar froh das es so eine Art von Zeitvertreib gab. Fernseh und Computer Verbot aufgehoben 

PC+ Leisure Suit Larry war der Anfang vom Ende meiner C 64 + Amiga Zeit.
Leider habe ich kaum noch Zeit zum Zocken.


----------



## Sn00kumS (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Hmmmmm mein erstes Computer Spiel.....ich denke es war Choplifter auf nem C64....
nun und danach also viel spaeter kamen dann einige Amiga Titel wie zum beispiel die  Turrican series und sowas......


----------



## aalith (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Spiel war "Fountain of Dreams", 1990 und ich war 12 mit einem 286er und sagenhaften 8 MHz. Fand das Bild auf der Packung total toll aber das Spiel selbst war sauschwer und ich hab's nie begriffen 
Ziemlich zeitgleich war da noch ein Spiel namens "Pyramide" oder so, wobei ich mir beim Namen nicht mehr sicher bin. Man musste eine Person durch einen Pyramidenquerschnitt lotsen, der man vorher Gegenstände ala Kletterseil und so weiter kaufen konnte.
Grafik, die heute auf jedem Taschenrechner laufen würde aber war mein Lieblingsspiel. Auch, weil man die Möglichkeit hatte, mittels einfacher ASCII Codieung selbst Level zu bauen.


----------



## S1MpLe (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

"Elysium" war das erste was ich mir  selbst gekauft habe. ICH WARTE BIS HEUTE AUF EINE FORTSETZUNG!


----------



## Alpha224 (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Call of Duty 2    Klingt komishc ist aber so


----------



## L33t (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes Game war das Adventure "Beneath a Steel Sky"........ach das waren Zeiten.
Spiele es zur Zeit wieder und es is immernoch geil

MfG


----------



## Zockmock (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Hmm ich glaube Indie Jones 1 wars, oder doch Commander Keen 1?


----------



## CreechNB (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Das erste Spiel auf einem PC (damals ein Pentium 166 MMX) war für mich "X-Wing vs. Tie Fighter". Ich wusste kaum, wie ich den Joystick halten sollte (der Competition Pro von meinem Amiga war da simpler), und schon beginne ich mit einem Multiplayer-Space-Shooter........ den ich übrigens nie im Multiplayer gespielt habe....... sind die Server noch online? Vielleicht sollte ich das noch probieren


----------



## fobbolino (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

In meinem Fall: Sim City 2000


----------



## hannes3120 (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Gelöscht


----------



## Bonkic (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*



			
				oVeRfLoW am 11.11.2008 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Jugendschutz von Leisure Suit Larry



wie konnte man den noch überlisten? 
weiss das noch jemand?


----------



## einkaufswagen (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*



			
				Bonkic am 11.11.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> oVeRfLoW am 11.11.2008 09:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mist da gabs ´ne Tastenkombi für... die konnt ich mir schon damals nie behalten *lach*
Was war eigentlich mein erstes PC-Spiel? Hmmm... "Epic" nannte sich das und es war nichtmal mein PC *G* Oder war´s doch "Oil Imperium"? Keine Ahnung...


----------



## Nemesiscain (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis war mein erstes Spiel hab ich heute sogar noch für MSDOS (sehr selten)
Der Kopierschutz hat mich damals mehrere Tage beschäftigt und das Disketenwechseln war der Hammer.


----------



## einkaufswagen (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*



			
				Nemesiscain am 11.11.2008 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis war mein erstes Spiel hab ich heute sogar noch für MSDOS (sehr selten)
> Der Kopierschutz hat mich damals mehrere Tage beschäftigt und das Disketenwechseln war der Hammer.



Fraglich, warum der jüngste FIlm nicht genau jenes Spiel als Vorlage hatte... Verschenktes Potenzial


----------



## Bonkic (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*



			
				einkaufswagen am 11.11.2008 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 11.11.2008 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




alt + x?
kann das sein?  :-o


----------



## bombastico (11. November 2008)

*AW: RE*



			
				einkaufswagen am 11.11.2008 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Nemesiscain am 11.11.2008 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




meine Fresse, das wäre einfach     gewesen!!! Der neue war einfach nur richtig, richtig schlecht


----------



## AshLambert (11. November 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel am PC war "Grand Prix Circuit" von Accolade.
Ist sogar heute noch auf meiner Festplatte. 
Jetzt nicht weil es so ein besonders tolles Spiel war, sondern aus Nostalgiegründen - ich mag halt den alten Beep-sound vom PC Speaker.

Das erste Videospiel an sich war bei mir wohl irgendein Minigame vom Atari 2600, wobei die alle so grottig waren, das ich mir deren Namen nicht gemerkt habe.


----------



## Huskyboy (11. November 2008)

was soll an Indiana Jones 4 selten sein?..


----------



## Rabowke (12. November 2008)

Huskyboy am 11.11.2008 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> was soll an Indiana Jones 4 selten sein?..


Das er noch eine gute erhaltene Packung & die dazugehörigen Disketten hat.
Nehm ich jetzt mal an, weil so häufig findet man ja nun keine alten Klassiker noch auf dem Ursprungsmedium. 

Wobei viele LA Adventures damals auf den .. äh Bestseller Games. Tolle Zeitschrift damals.


----------



## PitNixTreff (24. November 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel war Doom dar war ich 12 jahre alt ... meine fresse das war nen spiel


----------



## geldinhalierer (24. November 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel, welches ich mir für meinen eigenen Computer gekauft habe, war Gabriel Knight 1!!!
Eine der schönsten Adventurereihen, hoffe doch immernoch auf GK4.


----------



## Querkopp (24. November 2008)

Mein erstes COMPUTERspiel?

LeMans auf dem C64.


----------



## RM2000 (24. November 2008)

Mein erstes Game war Anstoss 3  Anno 97 müsste das gewesen sein. Davor habe ich nur Konsolen und Amiga gezockt.


----------



## Michus2 (24. November 2008)

Ich hatte wie so viele lange Zeit einen Amiga, da kann ich mich echt nicht mehr dran erinnern was das erste Spiel war. Aber mein erstes PC-Spiel war Nascar Racing 2, das müsste glaub ich 1996 gewesen sein. Das Spiel selber war zwar eigentlich langweilig weil man ja nur im Kreis fährt, aber man konnte das Auto designen, das war eigentlich sehr witzig.


----------



## LTrain (24. November 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel war WinterGames für den C64. 1986 müsste das gewesen sein.


----------



## PrOpLaYeR (24. November 2008)

Also ich hab als allererstes Darghul damals auf nem 386er (oder wars ein 486???) in MSDos gezockt.
Wann genau das war weiß ich leider nicht mehr...
Ziemlich coole Sache. Hab grad recherchiert, dass ne Neuauflage draußen ist. Glaub das hol ich mir mal...NOSTALGIEFIEBER  
Stunts war auch noch eins der Ersten...


----------



## Gr1nd3r (24. November 2008)

Mein erstes PC Spiel war Wings of Glory, aber ist es auch nur weil Wing Commander 3 ein tag zuspät geliefert 
wurde 
Das waren noch Zeiten mit dem Flight-Stick zwischen den fingern.
Leider ist seit einigen Jahren kein guter WWI Flugsimulator mehr raus gekommen aber die Hoffnung stirbt 
zuletzt.


----------



## Wheezle (24. November 2008)

Meine ersten waren Leisure Suite Larry 1 und Ultima V. Damals auf nem Schneider PC mit 2 5,25-Diskettenlaufwerken und Monochrombildschirm (S/W)


----------



## Gocklerli (24. November 2008)

Mein allererstes Spiel, habe ich im alter von ca. 7 Jahren bekommen. Es war Das Schwarze Auge 3: Schatten über Riva. Damals bin ich dann zusammen mit 3 Freunden Stundenlang davor gesessen. Am ende waren wir so verrückt danach, das meine Eltern den Rechner weg gesperrt haben. Nun, dann haben wir entweder bei nem Freund gespielt, oder haben uns an dem Pen&Paper Version versucht. Achja, das waren noch Zeiten, wenn man da wieder dran denkt...


----------



## maclilithhp (24. November 2008)

transport tycoon war mein erstes gekauftes. müsste so 14-15 jahre her sein.

das spiel war damals auf 4-5 disketten


----------



## kavoven (24. November 2008)

Day of the Tentacle


----------



## hirtlitschka (24. November 2008)

Lang ist her, mal abgesehen von meinem ZX81 von Sinclair und das Mastermind das "drauf" lief, richtig infiziert wurde ich am C64, war damals so um die 16 Jahre alt. Das Game: Ghostbusters, herrlich war das; in der Zeit hab ich wenig geschlafen...


----------



## Erich-Zann (24. November 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel auf einem IBM-PC war "Captain Comic" leider bin ich nie über den zweiten Level hinausgekommen. Das Spiel lag mir nicht so. Viel besser war mein zweites Spiel: "Civilization 1". Ich habe Stunden davor verbracht. ... Nur noch eine Runde dann mach ich aus... 

Wenn man den C64 als PC zählt (zumindest stand "Personal Computer" auf der Tastatur), war mein erstes Spiel "Mafia - The Game" (ich glaub das hiess so). Man schaute von oben auf eine Stadt (San Francisco ??) und musste Alkohol schmuggeln, Bandenkriege führen, eine Gang zusammenstellen und letzendlich Unterweltboss werden. Ich weiss noch, das man praktisch schon gewonnen hatte, sobald man "Ma Baker" in seiner Truppe hatte. Diese brachte standardmäßig eine der teuren Maschinengewehre mit... Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## CHMB (24. November 2008)

Chuck Yeager's Air Combat - 1992.

Wenn ich das erste PC Spiel auf dem PC meines Vaters dazu rechne, ist es Leisure Suit Larry. Das durfte ich aber nie alleine spielen.


----------



## dgehse (24. November 2008)

ich bin zwar auch recht spät vn amiga auf pc umgestiegen, hatte aber vorher schon mit PCs zu tun. 

dementsprechend ist mein erstes PC spiel auch recht alt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das bild hier entspricht natürlich nicht der hercules grafik, mit der ich es früher gespielt hab.
stellt euch das ohne farben und nur als wireframe vor.


----------



## kiripeter (24. November 2008)

prince of persia


----------



## fr8eaz (24. November 2008)

Die ersten 2 Spiele die ich auf meinem Amstrad 3286 (286,16mhz,640kb) gespielt habe waren, wenn ich mich recht erinner, PushOver (http://farm1.static.flickr.com/148/342941500_8c8dee396e_o.png) und Stunts 4D Driving (http://www.pspsource.de/hdp_images/newspost_images/1176134230/stunts1.gif). Aber es ist wirklich toll wie viele Klassiker man in dieser Galerie findet, die man soo gern und v.a. auch lange gespielt hat. Ich wüsste nicht mehr welches Spiel ich so lange und ausgiebig gespielt habe wie z.B. Civilisation 1 .


----------



## Worrel (24. November 2008)

Hmmm, mein erstes PC Spiel ... das könnte "Lemmings" gewesen sein - vorher hatte ich noch auf einem Schneider CPC "Batman", "Fruity Frank" und "Boulder Dash" recht exessiv gespielt.


----------



## Rennybenny (24. November 2008)

Meine ersten "richtigen" PC-Spiele waren "X-Wing" und "Formula One Grand Prix". Würde ich heute immer noch zocken, wenn die Grafik nicht so graußig wäre - aus heutiger Sicht gesehen.


----------



## Hyosung (24. November 2008)

also mein erstes spiel war flyer und popcorn...gespielt aufm robotron mit 64kbyte arbeitsspeicher und 5.25"-Diskette als festplatte.....monochrom bildschirm....
den hab ich sogar noch!!!!!


----------



## Deathknight888 (24. November 2008)

also mein erstes war C&C Red Alert 1-> gehör halt noch zur jüngeren Generation des Gamings


----------



## Darth-Somebody (24. November 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel war Die Siedler 2 (das alte). Das war soo genial!


----------



## ReggaeGandalf (24. November 2008)

also mein erstes war Das Schwarze Auge - Schicksalsklinge. Hab damals DSA als P&P schon gespielt und war von dem PC Spiel absolut begeistert.


----------



## Lordghost (24. November 2008)

gabs diese umfrage nich schon vor nem monat? ^^
oh ich glaube da hieß es noch: "welches war ihr erster computerspiel" und gepostet wurden hauptsächlich konsolenspiele, oder? 

also auf einem fremdPC war es Prince of Persia, auf meinem war es dann Diablo 1 oder Total Annihilation, was zuerst kam weiß ich nichtmehr, lagen nur ein paar stunden dazwischen 

Blub


----------



## JBT (24. November 2008)

Also mein erstes war das erste GTA und Urmel.


----------



## AmokHamann (24. November 2008)

Bei mir war es Frankreich 98


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (24. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein aller erstes PC-Spiel war Doom2. Das bekam ich fast zeitgleich mit "The lost Vikings". Das eine war herrlich gruselig und Lost Vikings war einfach nur großartig spaßig.


----------



## SigHunter (24. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 1 
war mein erstes selbst gekauftes, hatte aber schon haufenweise vorher, nur nicht original


----------



## Clarad (24. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Das war damals Blood 2 und GTA hab danach eher Konsolen Titel gezockt später dann Counter Strike.


----------



## Fubarli (24. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Duke Nukem 3D auf dem PC. Hatten wir einen Spaß damit! 
Shake it Baby! You wanna dance?


----------



## stawacz79 (24. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

mir sind da noch ein paar eingefallen die mich sehr geprägt haben

alone in the dark 1
monkey island
legend of kyrandia
ultima
lands of lore
maniac mansion
eye of the beholder

hach das waren noch zeiten


----------



## Ufuk (24. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

mein erstes programm war eins dieser musikstudios "dance e-jay"  haha das waren zeiten

aba mein erstes spiel hmmm spontan fällt mir da "kurt fussballmanager"ein...das konnte ich monate danach immernoch spielen...


----------



## Speedfreak321 (24. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes PC-Spiel war Grand Prix1 das habe ich Nächte lang gezockt. Rennlänge war natürlich immer auf 100%. Und das mit nem 20 Mark Joystick. Das waren Zeiten.


----------



## DH1 (26. November 2008)

Also mein erstes Spiel war 1984 " Football Manager" für den C64. Die BrotKiste hat mir damals schon die Zeit geraubt ... man das waren noch Zeiten als man 6-8 Std. vor dem  Flimmerkasten gesessen hat und man Spieler Einkaufte und einsetzte und neugierig auf das Ergebniss wartete um in die 1 Devision aufzusteigen .....
hier einige Fotos




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## God-of-Death (30. November 2008)

mein erstes spiel war tomb rider 2
was ich mit mühe damals auf meinem 166 mhz rechner zum laufen bekam


----------



## archwizard80 (30. November 2008)

*AW: RE*

Das erste was ich mir selbst gekauft habe war Diablo. Davor hab ich aber schon ab und zu bei Freunden aufm C64 oder später 386er gezockt. Das allererste was ich gespielt habe war glaube ich Prince of Persia. Man das ware noch Zeiten....


----------



## LordOfDance (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: RE*

Civilization 2 ..... seitdem bin ich bis heute ein PC´ler zum Leidwesen meiner Angehörigen .... ? Echt Wahnsinn, habe dieses Spiel monatelang gezockt und dafür sogar meine Freundin in den Wind geschossen....echt verrückt!!!!


----------



## Freaky22 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: RE*

Ich darf mein erstes PC Spiel hier nicht nennen da indiziert aber es hat was mit doomsday zu tun   und passte noch auf diskette.
Dann natürlich noch Indiana Jones


----------



## marcikun (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: RE*

Albion von Blue Byte. 
(Ein Forschungsteam stürzt auf einem angeblich unbewohnten Planeten ab. Doch dann erkennen sie, dieser Planet ist bevölkert von Katzenmenschen und anderen Lebewesen. Doch wie kommt man von diesem Planeten wieder weg und wie hält man die Menschen davon ab diesen Planeten auszubeuten?) 
Mein erstes Rollenspiel, welches mich für den Rest meines Lebens prägen sollte. Denn auch heute bin ich noch begeistertet Rollenspiel-Fan.

Hoffentlich gibt es davon mal eine Neuauflage. Denn die alten 486er Spiele sind heute wohl unter WinVista nicht mehr lauffähig.


----------



## Huskyboy (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: RE*

Doom hatte 4 disketten..


----------



## Nixtot (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: RE*

Mein erstes "Computerspiel überhaupt war Pong, auf dem PC war ich nach C64/Amiga erst spät eingestiegen da war's Need for Speed und Command and Conquer


----------



## El_Cativo (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: RE*

Erstes Computerspiel.....
Ich glaub es war "GI Joe" oder "The Last Ninja" auf dem C64
Erstes PC Spiel: Civilization 2


----------



## Abbadon (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: RE*

Jetzt muss ich mal wirklich grübeln. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war mein erstes PC-Spiel "Civilization: Call to Power".


----------



## EselFreaks (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW*


----------



## Still-Stunning (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW*

C&C -  Renegade 
das war so ein geiles spiel


----------



## mischi007 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW*

Mein erstes PC-Spiel war KKND2 Krossfire und ich weis noch genau das es nich lief wenn keine Lautsprecher angeschlossen waren.


----------



## David1978 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW*

welch Moderne Spiele! Man müsst ihr jung,.... verdammt was bin ich alt!!!!!

Cats, Sokoban, <- 4 farben CGA!!!
Stellaris 7 <-- hab ich heute noch
Blockout.....


----------



## Deus82ex (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW*

erste PC Spiele: Warcraft 2, NBA Live 96
erstes Spiel überhaupt: Dschungel Boy - Atari 2600


----------



## DaRobertus (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW*

Also das erste Spiel, was ich je gespielt habe war Hercules. Auf meine meigenen Rechner war es Dungeon Keeper und Roller Coaster Tycoon. Man waren das noch Zeiten^^


----------



## Blackforest (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW*

Auf dem Amige "Black Lamb" und auf dem PC "Larry 1"!!!


----------



## Belgium (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW*

Monkey Island auf dem Amiga, glaub das waren noch 12 Disketten, man war das Arbeit mit Diskwechsel, also ob es Game war, hmmmm Turrican, auch auf dem Amiga. Wie man sieht der Amiga war der richtige Anfang, am PC wars glaubig X Wing. (486er). Ach waren das noch Zeiten.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AW*

Auf dem PC müsste das bei mir Lemmings gewesen sein. Bin mir aber nicht sicher. 

SSA


----------



## computergott (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AW*

Doom 

MUHAHAHAHA


----------



## Zappman (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AW*

Also Ghostbusters hab ich auch auf dem C64 gespielt. Mein erstes Spiel müsste Roadrunner auf dem C64 gewesen sein, oder Paperboy(das kannte ich noch vom Atari mit Datasette)!


----------



## TrapperFrank (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AW*

Mein erstes digitales Spiel war Breakout auf einer Hanimex Spielekonsole, mein erstes Computerspiel war Head Over Heels, ein geniales Spiel, auf einem Schneider CPC464 mit Grünmonitor und Kassettenlaufwerk, auf dem C64 habe ich mit Bard's Tale angefangen und mein erster PC, ein Commodore PC I wurde mit Wasteland das erste mal auf spieletauglichkeit getestet


----------



## Waterfox (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AW*

Mein erstes Computer Spiel war *Lotus 3 - The Ultimate Challenge*. 
Ich weiß noch wie ich damals den Schlepptop von meinem Vater geschenkt bekommen habe, dort war Lotus vorinstalliert. Von nun an gab es kein halten mehr. Ich war DER Star unter meinen Freunden^^ Denn das aller beste am Spiel war, man konnte es zu zweit spielen! 
Spiele das Spiel heute noch ab und zu, in der DOSBox^^


----------



## Demondead (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: AW*

Das weiss ich noch ganz genau: Das war *Leisure Suite Larry in the Land of Lounge Lizzards* von Al Lowe 

Naja, eigentlich war es ein Textadventure oder ein in Basic programmiertes Game... aber die zählen ja nicht wirklich, oder?


----------

